# EMS Sasuke vs. Sakura



## DaVizWiz (Aug 11, 2018)

*Location*: VOTE
*Distance*: 30m
*Knowledge*: Manga
*Mindset*: IC to kill
*Restrictions*: None


Sasuke starts in V3 Legged Susano
Sakura starts in Byakugo


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Aug 11, 2018)

Canon or Speedymell version?


----------



## King1 (Aug 11, 2018)

If its speedymell version then sakura wins, i mean this version of sakura can keep up with kaguya, as fast as RSM Naruto, one punch is more powerful than FRS etc so yeah she wins, but if this is canon sakura then he spams amaterasu on her till she dies, no need for V4 susano.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 11, 2018)

Sasuke cuts her in half with susanoo then lights her up


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2018)

Sasuke literally just runs at her then slice her in half with Sword of Kagutsuchi.

She's not escaping his EMS tracking vision.

No difficulty.


----------



## Action Hero (Aug 11, 2018)

What? Sasuke blinks and one shots her with any of his Enton variants and that's overkill.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 11, 2018)

He's simply a bad matchup for Sakura. Amaterasu hard counters Byakugo's Healing. If you restrict Amaterasu, she wins.


----------



## Mawt (Aug 11, 2018)

What's debatable about this? Sasuke stomps her after a measly Amaterasu.


----------



## Alita (Aug 11, 2018)

Sakura loses.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 12, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Canon or Speedymell version?


What do you mean
This is canon sakura:
*From the 4th databook,*



*From* *the last guidebook,*
"She threw away her weakness, and became her strong self!! In order to catch up with Naruto and Sasuke, Sakura put herself through strict training. Because she naturally possesses precise chakra control, she has mastered medical ninjutsu. Her hidden talent bloomed in the blink of an eye. When she was able to match the two whose backs she had chased, that ability blossomed in full!!"


So canon sakura is = to ems sasuke & bm naruto.
Which is what i back..

Here's what cannon sakura can do/has done:


*Her oukasho has devastating aoe that could wipe out something as durable as juublings in their hundreds(note that this is her base strength & we never saw sakura's full byakugo punch on-panel).






*Sakura is refueling & healing an army.
She's also using human sized katsuyu,meaning she served as protection as well. Ontop of katsuyu's own offensive measures & functioning as an extra peer of eyes,as well as a means of communication,
Sakura was basically monitoring the entire army.







*Sakura springs at madara,unaware of his limbo clone. Naruto & sasuke are,they try to stop her but even with their speed couldn't get to sakura before she got to madara.

*Also still in the heat,she successfully threw a punch(while straining) before naruto & sasuke could get there.

*There's also the fact that she no-sold being stabbed by a tsb,which shocked madara.


*Couldn't find legal scans,but it was also implied that sakura has more chakra in her seal than there is in an rsm clone.
With that quantity of chakra,sakura can likely summon 10% or close to 10% katsuyu.



*
*Sakura reacted and avoided kaguya's chakra arms. Which was deemed "superfast" by the likes of naruto & sasuke.
Even if she couldn't successfully shake it off,the fact that she could even completely move out from under it and avoid it until she was saved makes it a real feat.




*Sakura was able to react to kaguya's upward motion & intercept her.

*Sakura could damage kaguya with her punch.
~Note that this detail was not necessary,as pushing her into the seal would have been more than enough to give sakura a core contribution,but adding the detail of the horn breaking off,was clearly as a testament to sakura's strength.


*She is also labelled as genjutsu resistant.
Even more so than someone like naruto.

*
This is canon sakura.
And the sakura i support. And i don't use anything outside what is presented.
Anyone that is arguing against cannonical showings is the one with the problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cringe lord (Aug 12, 2018)

Sakura should be able to break EMS Susanoo is Tsunade broke Madara's susanoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Aug 12, 2018)

Sakura gets destroyed lol


----------



## Shazam (Aug 12, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> What do you mean
> This is cannon sakura:
> From the 4th databook,
> 
> ...



Canon is canon. 

Some people just don't like to hear it and refuse to accept what has been stated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Architect (Aug 12, 2018)

Sasuke oneshots


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

Amaterasu no diffs. Its simply too fast and counters their regen. Its damage is also hella underrated anyway considering it negged A4's RnY and made Gyuki scream like a bitch. It also incinerated Hebi Sasukes CS2 amped body in like less than a second.

Literally all Sasuke needs to beat her or Tsunade is glance at them and employ black flames and its over.

The second Sasuke got Ama, he was simply turned into an unbelievable hard counter to either of their shticks.

Id go as far to say that Killer Bee fight Sasuke can take out Tsunade or Sakura...The dude could react to V1 Killer Bee from near point blank distances in mid air...They are NEVER tagging him. Only a matter of time till he opts for amaterasu and negs them.


----------



## Kai (Aug 13, 2018)

Sasuke puts her in genjutsu and calls it a day.


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 13, 2018)

Sasuke amas her then keeps covering her with enton.,,...she literally cant escape his los with ems precog and enton hard counters her regen.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

I just remembered i didn't actually reply to this topic,and since it seems my posts usually have heavy effect on people,i decided to do just that.

First. You need to realise that they are peers in general standing.
Kishi didn't whine about how sakura caught up to him & naruto for nothing..
So.. with that in mind know that its not going to be an easy match for either of the two..as with fights between shinobi on equal footing..
So if you're here & you're saying sasuke stomps or neg diffs or anything like that..then you've already got it wrong.

What usually happens when shinobi who are even with each other,who are also well aware of each others abilities fight is either mutual death or one of them wins with extreme diff,possibly losing parts in the process.

So onto the match.
They each counter each other quite well..
-Genjutsu is countered by genjutsu resistance
-Ama counters regen
-reaction speed counters ama
-susanoo or susanoo clad boss summon counters oukasho
-katsuyu counters kirin
-monstrous strength counters susanoo
-enton susanoo counters monstrous strength
-numbers(katsuyu clones) combined with speed counter sharingan precog
And so on.
So the battle probably comes down to who has the better stamina.. Where i think sakura clearly outdoes..
So she should win extreme diff.


----------



## Android (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> reaction speed counters ama


So let me understand this:

The 4th Raikage needed his V2 RCM to amplify his reflexes in order to flicker out of Sasuke's field of vision (since Amaterasu spawns where the user focuses his vision on), but Sakura has superior reflexes and can react to the flames from a superior tracker (EMS Sasuke).


Don't you think you've gotten a little way too far with this ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> speed counter sharingan precog


Wow ...


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> What do you mean
> This is canon sakura:
> *From the 4th databook,*
> 
> ...



All these feats just for her to die to Amaterasu GG or Genjutsu GG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Android said:


> So let me understand this:
> 
> The 4th Raikage needed his V2 RCM to amplify his reflexes in order to flicker out of Sasuke's field of vision (since Amaterasu spawns where the user focuses his vision on), but Sakura has superior reflexes and can react to the flames from a superior tracker (EMS Sasuke).
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight.
Sakura can react to kaguya's speed,as well as the speed of her chakra arms.
But its amaterasu that she won't react to?




Android said:


> Wow ...


I like how you cut out the part that included numbers & speed being the counter.. but ok.

Anway. Sakura's speed feats in the war already prove its not something she can't do.
Infact, we've already seen her completely blitz an ms user:


So yeah. Such speed combined with katsuyu's numbers are the perfect counter for precog.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Crow said:


> All these feats just for her to die to Amaterasu GG or Genjutsu GG


Yeah. In your fanon


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 14, 2018)

Sasuke babystomps her


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> Sasuke babystomps her


Thats a lie tho.


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2018)

Okay this isn't fair because he used the rinnegan, but Sasuke used Genjutsu to make Danzo think that he still had Izangi left. Sasuke can easily genjutsu her, and she can't even react to Amaterasu.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Aug 14, 2018)

Sakura was in ground advantage  unlike her friends to dodge the strikes i mean i dont see anything special about that and not that she would have lasted long on consistent basis if kakashi didnot save her.


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2018)

Sakura fans need to stay in there place and comment on Sakura vs Shino type threads (Which arguably would still be a tough matchup for Sakura) Lmfao.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Crow said:


> Okay this isn't fair because he used the rinnegan, but Sasuke used Genjutsu to make Danzo think that he still had Izangi left. Sasuke can easily genjutsu her, and she can't even react to Amaterasu.


thank god you know its not fair

Ems sasuke's genjutsu is not doing anything. Thanks to genjutsu resistance.

And as i just told the other guy,sakura is more than fast enough to react to amaterasu..
Even if you don't think she can move out of the way ontime,she can certainly move her arms which is enough since she can quote her arms(her entire body infact) with chakra and knock amaterasu away


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2018)

She's not faster than Amaterasu. But okay whatever, so when she tries to hit Sasuke and he coats his Susanoo with Amaterasu what she's gonna do then? Sakura has no long ranged abilities.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Sakura was in ground advantage  unlike her friends to dodge the strikes i mean i dont see anything special about that and not that she would have lasted long on consistent basis if kakashi didnot save her.


Yes she was farther from it.
But she didn't start moving until it got really close:

And saying its unimpressive is no different than saying kcm naruto dodging Ay's fastest punch is not impressive since Ay had to cover a good distance as well lol.





Crow said:


> Sakura fans need to stay in there place and comment on Sakura vs Shino type threads (Which arguably would still be a tough matchup for Sakura) Lmfao.


.
You obviously need to be somewhere else ya troll


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2018)

I may be a troll but at least I come with facts. Sakura dodged an arm, yeah it was going fast but she dodged an arm. Amaterasu is just when someone looks at you the flames contact you, she doesn't have the sensory ability or the processing speed to know its coming much less dodge. You the one who looks like a troll defending someone who is several tiers below Sasuke and an argument can't even be made for her victory from anyone else besides you. Who's the troll now?


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Crow said:


> She's not faster than Amaterasu. But okay whatever, so when she tries to hit Sasuke and he coats his Susanoo with Amaterasu what she's gonna do then? Sakura has no long ranged abilities.


 


*note that katsuyu's acid will be even more powerful/larger here. Her powers function in tandem with strength of a hundred seal,and sakura's seal is greater than tsunade's.
Ontop of the fact that sakura prolly summons a larger portion with her larger reserves.


----------



## Maverick04 (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh boy..This place has turned into a dumpster


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> *note that katsuyu's acid will be even more powerful/larger here. Her powers function in tandem with strength of a hundred seal,and sakura's seal is greater than tsunade's.
> Ontop of the fact that sakura prolly summons a larger portion with her larger reserves.



Your own scan defeated itself Katsuyu's acid is slower than Manda so it's not going to hit say a faster snake like Aoba that Sasuke uses. So what other ranged abilities does she have?


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Crow said:


> I may be a troll but at least I come with facts. Sakura dodged an arm, yeah it was going fast but she dodged an arm. Amaterasu is just when someone looks at you the flames contact you, she doesn't have the sensory ability or the processing speed to know its coming much less dodge. You the one who looks like a troll defending someone who is several tiers below Sasuke and an argument can't even be made for her victory from anyone else besides you. Who's the troll now?


I'm fine being the only reasonable person in the room Tho.

And ay wasn't a sensor either but he saw amaterasu coming no?

Ontop of the fact that i just posted that sakura can cover her body with her chakra.. which negs amaterasu..

And no they are not several tiers apart:


Canon > fanfic.



Ps. I also like how you admit to being a troll

Lets be friends


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> I'm fine being the only reasonable person in the room Tho.
> 
> And ay wasn't a sensor either but he saw amaterasu coming no?
> 
> ...


I'm friendly lol. Ay isn't a sensor but he has his Lightning Chakra Mode which is used to electrically stimulate their nervous system. And it speeds up neural synapses reaction time. This is what allowed him to react to Amaterasu because his Chakra mode was boosting his reaction time and stimulating his nervous system. If you find a feat of Sakura's that does the same I would gladly concede to the point that Sakura is faster than Amaterasu.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Crow said:


> Your own scan defeated itself Katsuyu's acid is slower than Manda so it's not going to hit say a faster snake like Aoba that Sasuke uses. So what other ranged abilities does she have?


I thought we were talking about hitting an enton coated susanoo without touching?? How did aoda come into this

You also seem to ignore oukasho tho.
There's also the fact that eos sakura can shoot shockwaves from her fists.. Although that prolly wouldn't do anything


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Crow said:


> I'm friendly lol.






> Ay isn't a sensor but he has his Lightning Chakra Mode which is used to electrically stimulate their nervous system. And it speeds up neural synapses reaction time. This is what allowed him to react to Amaterasu because his Chakra mode was boosting his reaction time and stimulating his nervous system. If you find a feat of Sakura's that does the same I would gladly concede to the point that Sakura is faster than Amaterasu.



Shin didn't even see sakura coming.
meaning she outsped ms precog.. & for you to travel at such speed you need to be able to react to your own speed no?
So if sakura can outspeed ms precog from all angles(shin has ms on many parts of his body).
Then its safe to say she can wave even ems'

There's also her reacting to kaguya..
And the afformentioned chakra arms..
So its not impossible.

And even if you have doubts about that,sakura can coat her body with her chakra(which she did to soften attacks and prevent entry of corrosive chakra from a V2 kyuubi in sakura hiden)..and since sakura knows of sasuke's amaterasu,its something she'll be constantly putting up.


----------



## Android (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> speed counter sharingan precog


Wow ...


Speedyamell said:


> Let me get this straight.
> Sakura can react to kaguya's speed,as well as the speed of her chakra arms.
> But its amaterasu that she won't react to?


Let me get this straight

You based your argument on an imaginary feat that never existed in the manga to say that she will react to the flames.

In the manga she never reacted to anything like that. She attempted to dodge the chakra arms (chakra arms, not Kaguya herself like you said in your reply), she failed and was going to get sucked if Kakashi didn't save her nicely curved ass.



Speedyamell said:


> I like how you cut out the part that included numbers & speed being the counter.. but ok.


As if that makes the statement any less insane ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 14, 2018)

Btw ....


Speedyamell said:


> Anway. Sakura's speed feats in the war already prove its not something she can't do.
> Infact, we've already seen her completely blitz an ms user:


No, that's not a blitz in the first place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Android said:


> Wow ...
> 
> Let me get this straight
> 
> ...


Lol cry all you want.
The entire point of that scene was to give sakura a feat.
>Arms get called superfast by superfast beings
>Arms head for unsuspecting kunoichi.
>unsuspecting kunoichi reacts and jumps out of immiedate danger

>Not a speedfeat


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Android said:


> Btw ....
> 
> No, that's not a blitz in the first place


Lol. you will deny every and all of sakura's feats won't you..
Can't wait to see how you go around this one


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Aug 14, 2018)

Is this manga cannon version or Speedy's version ?? That shit can change the fight in a landslide.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Aug 14, 2018)

Lol  jk..  Sakura gets lolstomped... It's not even funny.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> Is this manga cannon version or Speedy's version ?? That shit can change the fight in a landslide.


Its the version that exists in canon but you are to butthurt to accept


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Its the version that exists in canon but you are to butthurt to accept


Noo... Please don't say that.... Your opinion matters the most to me.... Please.. 
Lol jk. . I don't give a darn... 
The thread is quite unanimous on who wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol. you will deny every and all of sakura's feats won't you..
> Can't wait to see how you go around this one


Lol, you wank all of Sakura's feats to high heavens and expecting to be taken seriously. There's a difference between a blitz and being taken off guard, but I guess denial is a really powerful thing.


Speedyamell said:


> Lol cry all you want.
> The entire point of that scene was to give sakura a feat.
> >Arms get called superfast by superfast beings
> >Arms head for unsuspecting kunoichi.
> ...


Nothing you say is being taken seriously by anyone here. So why should I be crying exactly ? Because I can't reason with a Troyse 2.0 ? I don't think so.

Stay living in denial, but don't come crying when all this turns out into a NBD meme.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Aug 14, 2018)

Android said:


> Lol, you wank all of Sakura's feats to high heavens and expecting to be taken seriously. There's a difference between a blitz and being taken off guard, but I guess denial is a really powerful thing.
> 
> Nothing you say is being taken seriously by anyone here. So why should I be crying exactly ? Because I can't reason with a Troyse 2.0 ? I don't think so.
> 
> Stay living in denial, but don't come crying when all this turns out into a NBD meme.


Isn't it already a meme?


----------



## Android (Aug 14, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> Isn't it already a meme?


Not quite yet.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Aug 14, 2018)

Android said:


> Not quite yet.


So I'll be witnessing the development of a meme first hand....


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Android said:


> Lol, you wank all of Sakura's feats to high heavens and expecting to be taken seriously. There's a difference between a blitz and being taken off guard, but I guess denial is a really powerful thing.
> 
> Nothing you say is being taken seriously by anyone here. So why should I be crying exactly ? Because I can't reason with a Troyse 2.0 ? I don't think so.
> 
> Stay living in denial, but don't come crying when all this turns out into a NBD meme.


No. I give sakura her feats.

You call it unimpressive today,tomorrow its too great a feat and its an outlier,all of this with the aim to downplay.

what do you think a blitz is?
Sakura didn't attack him from behind,she came in his face and he didn't even show any sign of seeing her coming even with multiple mangekyo sharingan.. But no its not a blitz because

whether you take me seriously or not doesn't matter.
The one who shouldn't take the other seriously is obviously one that has concrete proof of what him/her claims..

Kishi,the literal owner of the franchise,literally stated
"after chasing them,she finally caught up to them"
And a poster from "naruto forums" is out here claiming otherwise.. and acts all supreme,expecting his words to weigh more than the author's.
All this would do is give kishi a good lol.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 14, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Canon is canon.
> 
> Some people just don't like to hear it and refuse to accept what has been stated.



Really, Shazam? Canon is canon and some people don't like to hear it and refuse to accept what has been stated. Does this line of logic disappear when it comes to chapter 430?


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell in fights There is no such thing fair or unfair In battles everything is fair you just like Sakura also took her to realize that she is not close to the level of Sasuke and naruto If you ever have a brain you might understand I've already read the comments of Sakura fans as dumb as you so now I decided to comment for the first time But to be honest I never thought I would have to comment on what a fool like you says you did not understand the series and the differences in powers between the characters ...
And in war ems sasuke is at the level of very high kage level is equal to tobirama
The Second Hokage

Look at his battle against kinshiki otsutsuki in this battle it was not even close to the real power of sasuke
Then against the otsutsuki momoshiki
Sakura can not fight against deidara itachi orochimaru kabuto obito madara raikage danzo kaguya momoshiki and kinshiki otsutsuki no she can not because she does not even have a 1% chance of winning is

And in the war Sakura is at the level of low kage level

And the only reason Sakura managed to
Punch kaguya because kaguya was afraid
To be sealed And because kaguya lost control of her power and she was also pretty badly injured I do not believe I need to explain all this although it's obvious Speedyamell tell me why you're such a dumbbellWhat you do not check things out before you talk like that nonsense? If you were checking on Sasuke's abilities you would see how dumb you are so I just do you a good service... Sasuke and Naruto were sealing kaguya even without the help of Kakashi and Sakura...
and at this point if sasuke wanted he would He mortally wounds her
Which is much more than Sakura can do
but that was not the goal The goal was to seal her and you can also see that kaguya has lost balance and Sakura was also a distraction if not everything I said Sakura Was dead and the fact that she did not try to do something like this before Because of the fact that Sakura knew she would die ... You have to look at everything that happens in the episodes should look at the whole picture and not a small part of it and Sasuke also got the rinnegan Sasuke and Naruto are already at the power level of gods And he can defeat Sakura only with the hand of susanoo He has the Inferno style susanoo kagutsuchi
Inferno style honoikazuchi chibaku tensei bansho tenin amaterasu yasaka magatama and he has another susanoo that can send her to dimension eternal genjutsu and kirin chidori chidori stream fire style fireball jutsu fire style dragon fire jutsu fire style supreme dragon jutsu fire style phoenix flower jutsu sword of kusanagi and also has chidori senbon this long lightning sword i do not know its name that it used in the battle against deidara and karin and rinnegan has many more abilities Which Sasuke still can not use and he does not control which it Still other than that sasuke has more abilities i said what i know and sakura Can not defeat Sasuke not only because he can evade all of her attacks with the help of sharingan and he has a very strong genjutsu and everything she has to offer A physical force that will not affect Sasuke because He is much more skilled than her You should see the last battle between Naruto and Sasuke Naruto used uzumaki barrage Listen to the strength of the fists Sasuke and Naruto gave each other I came to you with facts that 90.9% know that 9.1% Who did not understand the series and the differences in power between the characters and they think that Sakura has physical strength so she can defeat Sasuke but I look at everything about the facts about the abilities of Sasuke...
And now I understand why you admire her and you're just as dumb as her
and Sakura fans do not look and that's why they say such dumb things and now losers 9.1% now you Are supposed to understand and accept this because the abilities of Sasuke are much Rabbi The difference between heaven and earth is the facts and it is time for you to be realistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 3, 2018)

Sasuke takes this.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> Speedyamell in fights There is no such thing fair or unfair In battles everything is fair you just like Sakura also took her to realize that she is not close to the level of Sasuke and naruto If you ever have a brain you might understand I've already read the comments of Sakura fans as dumb as you so now I decided to comment for the first time But to be honest I never thought I would have to comment on what a fool like you says you did not understand the series and the differences in powers between the characters ...
> And in war ems sasuke is at the level of very high kage level is equal to tobirama
> The Second Hokage
> 
> ...


Lol. The first paragraph alone is enough to give brain damage.

Go learn proper debating and then we can talk.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

How's that 21-2 (really 21-1 because the other user is just trolling by voting Sakura) vote make you feel @Speedyamell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> How's that 21-2 (really 21-1 because the other user is just trolling by voting Sakura) vote make you feel @Speedyamell


Lol. I don't think you know me.
NBD general consensus doesn't bother me in the least. You didn't think i was expecting sakura to get more votes did you? She'd sooner grow tsunade sized jugs..
You can roll around in happiness if thats what makes you happy tho


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Sep 3, 2018)

Genjutsu GG


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol. I don't think you know me.
> NBD general consensus doesn't bother me in the least. You didn't think i was expecting sakura to get more votes did you? She'd sooner grow tsunade sized jugs..
> You can roll around in happiness if thats what makes you happy tho


Why wouldn't you expect more votes if it's "canon" she's on his level?

And sure it bothers you, that's why you're here posting.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> Genjutsu GG


Even if sasuke's gonna win,Its not with genjutsu thats for sure


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> Why wouldn't you expect more votes if it's "canon" she's on his level?
> 
> And sure it bothers you, that's why you're here posting.


Because its sakura??


Maybe it does. But certainly not as much as you'd like.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Because its sakura??
> 
> 
> Maybe it does. But certainly not as much as you'd like.


You think everyone hates Sakura? Why would that many people hate her?

Sure it does. You're a fan of the character and she's getting trashed by EMS Sasuke here, that bothers you a lot.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> You think everyone hates Sakura? Why would that many people hate her?
> 
> Sure it does. You're a fan of the character and she's getting trashed by EMS Sasuke here, that bothers you a lot.


I don't know if i can call it hate. But rather just the inexplainable urge to downplay sakura.
Have you gone to the YT comment section under a video featuring sakura??
LOL.
I mean,why would people call the same feat outlier and unimpressive?? Outlier refering to an extreme feat and unimpressive deeming it a feat not worth mentioning. Hell i've even seen sb do it in the same post lol.
The only thing this points out is that the goal is to downplay.. by any means necessary



I'm not bothered. Sakura always getting the short end of the stick is why i started supporting her in the first place.
And going against the majority is in the job description.
I mean here we are. Sakura has literally been implied on naruto & sasuke level(ems/kcm) severally..
From the trio being refered to as the new deadlock,which generally refers to shinobi on the same level,to official statements and high end feats. And yet here we are..with ppl acting like its a match between iruka & hashirama or sth.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2018)

The canon doesn't suggest that Sakura caught up to Naruto and Sasuke _in power_.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> I don't know if i can call it hate. But rather just the inexplainable urge to downplay sakura.
> Have you gone to the YT comment section under a video featuring sakura??
> LOL.
> I mean,why would people call the same feat outlier and unimpressive?? Outlier refering to an extreme feat and unimpressive deeming it a feat not worth mentioning. Hell i've even seen sb do it in the same post lol.
> ...


But how can you possibly claim everyone here is downplaying her? If it were 15-5 yeah maybe, but 23-2?

I refuse to believe that many people are deliberately downplaying her.

It's not going against majority- you're going against basically everyone on the entire board. The majority implies above 50%, it's you and one other guy against everyone elses' interpretation.

You don't see how that's a little strange... like you may need to reevaluate your position?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> What do you mean
> This is canon sakura:
> *From the 4th databook,*
> 
> ...


@Djomla you just couldn't help yourself huh?
Imma need you to come out and explain exactly what you dislike about this sexy post tho


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 3, 2018)

@Shazam 
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody 

Are you real???

Or were you trolling when you voted the way you did?


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> But how can you possibly claim everyone here is downplaying her? If it were 15-5 yeah maybe, but 23-2?
> 
> I refuse to believe that many people are deliberately downplaying her.
> 
> ...


This ain't true tho. There are many posters. Especially the older ones,which despite not especially liking the char,aren't afraid to take it as the manga presented to us. Even if they call it bullshit or bad writing,they are down to accept it as facts. Because in the end fact >> personal opinion.
Those are posters i have high respect for.
There's even a new leaf thread currently ongoing about sakura surpassing tsunade,where one poster is not afraid to yell bs,asspull at any chance he gets,but also readily makes it known that while he might not like the execution of sakura's power jump or the basis for it,Thats just how it is.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The canon doesn't suggest that Sakura caught up to Naruto and Sasuke _in power_.


What did it suggest then


----------



## HokageSage2000 (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> What did it suggest then


Do you believe than Adult Sakura can beat KCM Naruto or even BSM Naruto


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

HokageSage2000 said:


> Do you believe than Adult Sakura can beat KCM Naruto or even BSM Naruto


A sakura that had completed byakugo was stated as on par with a naruto that had kurama co-op,so yeah she'd give him a hell of a fight.
who'd win goes without saying tho. And its going to be extreme diff either way,But i'd lean more towards naruto as he should slightly edge her out in stamina & outlast her.

Bsm naruto is another thing tho. And sakura would lose to him plain & simple


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> What did it suggest then



That she won't be a burden to Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 3, 2018)

HokageSage2000 said:


> Do you believe than Adult Sakura can beat KCM Naruto or even BSM Naruto


Nothing @Speedyamell says makes a lick of sense regarding Sakura...Far too biased of a poster

They somehow believe a lone Adult Sakura can be a threat to Fused Momoshiki while simultaneously being "peer to KCM and EMS Sasuke" and sees no contradiction in that moronic logic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Nothing @Speedyamell says makes a lick of sense regarding Sakura...Far too biased of a poster
> 
> They somehow believe a lone Adult Sakura can be a threat to Fused Momoshiki while simultaneously being "peer to KCM and EMS Sasuke" and sees no contradiction in that moronic logic


If the new gen gokage can have feats against them.
Sakura would have better ones.
Never said she'd beat him tho. But then again,you are a bias poster yourself


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That she won't be a burden to Naruto and Sasuke.


Then you don't know what "caught up" means


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Then you don't know what "caught up" means



Like @Troyse22 and Kisame, you're failing to interpret what the manga is actually saying about Sakura's development


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Like @Troyse22 and Kisame, you're failing to interpret what the manga is actually saying about Sakura's development


You're the one doing that actually.
You're taking a simple statement that said sakura caught up to certain individuals and twisting it to suit yourself.
You can look it up. In no history of the term caught up as it been used to say something is no longer a burden.
If the official statement said she "covered up" then it could mean she was no longer a burden and was closer to them.
But no. The term "caught up" was used.
And when used in reference to people,it means to reach or get to a particular level someone is.

Team 7 were also called the new deadlock. With the term "deadlock" as seen with the sannin refering to shinobi on the same level.
This is a kids manga. Not that deep


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> You're the one doing that actually.
> You're taking a simple statement that said sakura caught up to certain individuals and twisting it to suit yourself.
> You can look it up. In no history of the term caught up as it been used to say something is no longer a burden.
> If the official statement said she "covered up" then it could mean she was no longer a burden and was closer to them.
> ...



You realise Tsunade wasn't as strong as Oro or Jiraiya, right?


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 3, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Shazam
> @Orochimaruwantsyourbody
> 
> Are you real???
> ...


Trolling hardcore. I almost always take the gag option in polls.

Sakura is probably comparable to Hebi Sasuke (weaker in individual fights but better in teams) and two steps below initial EMS Sasuke and three or more steps behind Juubito fight Sasuke.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You realise Tsunade wasn't as strong as Oro or Jiraiya, right?


And thats you going against canon again.
We were literally spoonfed that the sannin were on the same level.
And tsunade has even been implied as the strongest of the three by chouza and jiraiya himself.

Were jiraiya and oro lost and died against the rinnegan & sharingan,she fought a guy who had both and more,gained his praise,and survived.

We are no longer having this discussion


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Trolling hardcore. I almost always take the gag option in polls.
> 
> Sakura is probably comparable to Hebi Sasuke (weaker in individual fights but better in teams) and two steps below initial EMS Sasuke and three or more steps behind Juubito fight Sasuke.


I see "juubito fight sasuke".
Where is "kaguya fight" sakura lol?
The bias never ceases to amaze


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> And thats you going against canon again.
> We were literally spoonfed that the sannin were on the same level.
> And tsunade has even been implied as the strongest of the three by chouza and jiraiya himself.
> 
> ...



What amazes me about you, Sage light and Troysee is that when it comes to your favourites you're willing to re-write canon and misinterpret a lot. 

Yeah, they were on the same level, but not in terms of battle power. Jiraiya was the ninja to surpass, not Tsunade, when Naruto was learning SM. It was also a big deal that Sasuke beat Oro. With Sakura and Tsunade, it has always been about healing and not getting in the way of the fighters. 

Though, canon denialists will find a rationalisation against this.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What amazes me about you, Sage light and Troysee is that when it comes to your favourites you're willing to re-write canon and misinterpret a lot.
> 
> Yeah, they were on the same level, but not in terms of battle power. Jiraiya was the ninja to surpass, not Tsunade, when Naruto was learning SM. It was also a big deal that Sasuke beat Oro. With Sakura and Tsunade, it has always been about healing and not getting in the way of the fighters.
> 
> Though, canon denialists will find a rationalisation against this.


As i said. I'm not going to debate this with you.
And the amount of ignorance in this post proves why i shouldn't bother.

Jiraiya himself literally claimed tsunade was unrivalled in combat and medicine. And you're calling me the canon denialist? Hilarious.

Tsunade and sakura being capable of using medical ninjutsu doesn't mean they can't fight as well as their teammates. 

Tsunade's performance against madara is still more impressive than oro vs itachi or jiraiya vs pain.
And its funny how you think you have a right to belittle others when you're literally no better.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> As i said. I'm not going to debate this with you.
> And the amount of ignorance in this post proves why i shouldn't bother.
> 
> Jiraiya himself literally claimed tsunade was unrivalled in combat and medicine. And you're calling me the canon denialist? Hilarious.
> ...



Tsunade unrivaled in combat now? 

Its not like Tsunade had 4 Kage or anything against Madara who was holding back.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 3, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Tsunade unrivaled in combat now?
> 
> Its not like Tsunade had 4 Kage or anything against Madara who was holding back.


And you call others canon denialists.
Or are you saying jiraiya never said this?


Her performance was still better.
Its not like she was helped when she smashed madara's susano,or when she smashed madara himself.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> If the new gen gokage can have feats against them.
> Sakura would have better ones.


Except no

Not how fucking feats work

And she wouldnt scale higher than Gaara anyway as hes ALWAYS been stronger than her

And again...Your logic here doesnt fucking make sense

You say that Sakura is Gokage+ level as in shes individually stronger than any of them right?

Then go on to say she could threaten MOMOSHIKI...That doesnt make fucking sense...Someone on the Gokages level is NOT a fucking match for momoshiki

You have 0 idea what youre talking about at all or how to quantify levels in this verse


Speedyamell said:


> Never said she'd beat him tho


Never said you did but its no less dumb to say shes a "threat" to him solo which you DID say


Speedyamell said:


> But then again,you are a bias poster yourself


Put up or shut up

Prove it

Right the fuck now


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol. The first paragraph alone is enough to give brain damage.
> 
> Go learn proper debating and then we can talk.


Speedyame

Speedyamell I understand that the truth hurts and that you are alone here after I showed you the facts that everyone here knows I understand that it is hard to accept the truth that everyone is contradicting you here but only that you had nothing to tell me so I guess the truth hurts


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

Ok, guys calm the hell down jeez... it's like 15v1 which is both unbelievable and a testament to Speedy's will. I believe Sakura loses after giving him some trouble I do believe however she defeats MS Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 3, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Ok, guys calm the hell down jeez... it's like 15v1 which is both unbelievable and a testament to Speedy's will. I believe Sakura loses after giving him some trouble I do believe however she defeats MS Sasuke.


It’s like Asspulldara taking out BSM Naruto, EMS Sasuke, Tobirama, crippled Hashirama, all nine Bijuu, Gaara, and thousands of fodder at once. They have him pinned down but he just “lolnopes” all of it by pulling a new ability out of his ass and wipes them out.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> It’s like Asspulldara taking out BSM Naruto, EMS Sasuke, Tobirama, crippled Hashirama, all nine Bijuu, Gaara, and thousands of fodder at once. They have him pinned down but he just “lolnopes” all of it by pulling a new ability out of his ass and wipes them out.


Well..... it's canon


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Ok, guys calm the hell down jeez... it's like 15v1 which is both unbelievable and a testament to Speedy's will. I believe Sakura loses after giving him some trouble I do believe however she defeats MS Sasuke.


The poll implies it isn't unbelievable. It's actually 28 v 3.

Virtually no one thinks Sakura has a chance here.

You think Speedy is wrong, so why are you coming to his defense in this debate?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> The poll implies it isn't unbelievable. It's actually 28 v 3.
> 
> Virtually no one thinks Sakura has a chance here.
> 
> You think Speedy is wrong, so why are you coming to his defense in this debate?


No, I meant the 28v1 thing he is basically arguing against 28 people it's unbelievable and awesome. You don't have to completely agree to be on someone's side it's like the Democrats and Republicans both can agree on an issue without going against te principles they stand for that and he's pretty cool


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> No, I meant the 28v1 thing he is basically arguing against 28 people it's unbelievable and awesome




So you'd admire  as well then?

Were you here during the disease of Izaya?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> So you'd admire  as well then?
> 
> Were you here during the disease of Izaya?


Let's not go that far but I do have to say he employed lots of detail and was very confident in his posts he also seemed to have quality and quantity.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Let's not go that far but I do have to say he employed lots of detail and was very confident in his posts he also seemed to have quality and quantity.


You're defending Izaya.... what?  

We'll leave it there. You obviously have no idea what a respectable debater is.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sasuke wins neg diff.

Sakura could win if it was Part 1 Sasuke, with mid diff. Hebi Sasuke would low diff her tho


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> You're defending Izaya.... what?
> 
> We'll leave it there. You obviously have no idea what a respectable debater is.


Don't compare my judgment to yours we are not the same people nor do we have the same preferences so it would make sense that we would disagree on most things however just because I like someone in no way takes away from my credibility nor your dislike for someone takes away from yours. He is a bit of a fanatic yes but that doesn't mean his posts weren't extremely detailed and he posted scans that he. thought supported his statements. How can I not respect that these are the qualities of a good debater?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Don't compare my judgment to yours we are not the same people nor do we have the same preferences so it would make sense that we would disagree on most things however just because I like someone in no way takes away from my credibility nor your dislike for someone takes away from yours. He is a bit of a fanatic yes but that doesn't mean his posts weren't extremely detailed and he posted scans that he. thought supported his statements. How can I not respect that these are the qualities of a good debater?


Providing details for an argument that has no merit doesn't mean you're a quality debater.

It means you're delusional.

I see no reason why you would defend someone who harbors such fanatical views. You know for a fact *EMS Sasuke vs. Sakura* isn't even a debate, so why are you amazed that a super fan is taking on the forums and asking others to lay off them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 3, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Ok, guys calm the hell down jeez... it's like 15v1 which is both unbelievable and a testament to Speedy's will. I believe Sakura loses after giving him some trouble I do believe however she defeats MS Sasuke.




Speedyamell At least you're not alone joined you one more Sakura fans SakuraLover16 but sakuralover 16 If you mean adult sakura if you do not look at all the Sasuke abilities I wrote susanoo think otherwise of you


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> Providing details for an argument that has no merit doesn't mean you're a quality debater.


The argument wasn't half bad although the fanaticism was a bit overwhelming it was still a bit refreshing. He didn't just provide details he explained his reasoning and provided evidence that he thought would help his argument. The thing is his posts had quality whether he was wrong or not the point he even had his post structured pretty nicely.


DaVizWiz said:


> It means you're delusional.


There are plenty of people who have opinions that differ from the general consensus just because it goes against everyone doesn't mean you are delusional just that you interpret feats and portrayal different from others. For example, no one rates Kisame higher than Troyse and King Itachi this, of course, doesn't equal delusion they just have differing views from everyone else. 


DaVizWiz said:


> I see no reason why you would defend someone who harbors such fanatical views. You know for a fact *EMS Sasuke vs. Sakura* isn't even a debate, so why are you amazed that a super fan is taking on the forums and asking others to lay off them?


I personally don't see the point of ostracising someone because of their different views, in fact, I welcome it. There would be no point of a forum if everyone agreed about everything that is the point I'm trying to make to you. I'm amazed that even though everyone in this thread is against his opinion Speedy is still firm in his belief and won't let peer pressure change his mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Sep 3, 2018)

Sakura is at most SM Naruto level imo. She can't beat EMS sauce.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> Speedyamell At least you're not alone joined you one more Sakura fans SakuraLover16 but sakuralover 16 If you mean adult sakura if you do not look at all the Sasuke abilities I wrote susanoo think otherwise of you


What do you mean my love? I don't understand what you are saying to me? My opinion and Speedy's differ on this match up but I won't attack him.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The argument wasn't half bad although the fanaticism was a bit overwhelming it was still a bit refreshing. He didn't just provide details he explained his reasoning and provided evidence that he thought would help his argument. The thing is his posts had quality whether he was wrong or not the point he even had his post structured pretty nicely.
> 
> There are plenty of people who have opinions that differ from the general consensus just because it goes against everyone doesn't mean you are delusional just that you interpret feats and portrayal different from others. For example, no one rates Kisame higher than Troyse and King Itachi this, of course, doesn't equal delusion they just have differing views from everyone else.
> 
> I personally don't see the point of ostracising someone because of their different views, in fact, I welcome it. There would be no point of a forum if everyone agreed about everything that is the point I'm trying to make to you. I'm amazed that even though everyone in this thread is against his opinion Speedy is still firm in his belief and won't let peer pressure change his mind.


Alright, I'll defend Konohamaru against Tsunade in a 1 on 1, and I'll post just about every panel I have of Konohamaru for my case, and be sure to have my back @SakuraLover16 I'm counting on you


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 3, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> Alright, I'll defend Konohamaru against Tsunade in a 1 on 1, and I'll post just about every panel I have of Konohamaru for my case, and be sure to have my back @SakuraLover16 I'm counting on you


Yes, sir, you got it. I'll even argue with you if you need me to that's what I'm here for.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> @Djomla you just couldn't help yourself huh?
> Imma need you to come out and explain exactly what you dislike about this sexy post tho



Actually I wanted to hit the like button but they are too damn close to each other when on a phone.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Sep 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Even if sasuke's gonna win,Its not with genjutsu thats for sure


OH he'll yeah it is ...
Sakura has no way to avoid his eye nor is she going to evade all of attempts at getting her.
Genjutsu GG without doubt.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 4, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> What do you mean my love? I don't understand what you are saying to me? My opinion and Speedy's differ on this match up but I won't attack him.



SakuraLover16 Your opinion may be different but you are not so indifferent to
Speedyamell
And to say that Sakura defeats MS sasuke is dumb even that you sound more sensible than Speedyamell but what bothers you that I go out on her because we are the majority if the majority says the same things I say and if the majority says that Sakura has no chance then the majority is right majority dictates you say your opinion changed But your user name is sakura and that means it all


----------



## JJ Baloney (Sep 4, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> Alright, I'll defend Konohamaru against Tsunade in a 1 on 1, and I'll post just about every panel I have of Konohamaru for my case, and be sure to have my back @SakuraLover16 I'm counting on you



Can't wait for this!

Until then, EMS Sasuke wins. I really don't know what way he would...


----------



## Perfect Susano (Sep 4, 2018)

This version of Sasuke would obviously beat her. She's on the same general level as Kurama chakra mode Naruto and EMS Sasuke before he developed his legged Susano'o.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 4, 2018)

Djomla said:


> Actually I wanted to hit the like button but they are too damn close to each other when on a phone.


Oh. Thanks then



Perfect Susano said:


> This version of Sasuke would obviously beat her. She's on the same general level as Kurama chakra mode Naruto and EMS Sasuke before he developed his legged Susano'o.


finally. Someone that can at least accept fact at a minimum


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't know why @DaVizWiz keeps bringing up poll numbers. As if thats gonna change whats been written down.

100 against 1 doesn't make that 1 wrong.

Your entire premise is based on the denial of fact. 
Sakura is literally on this person's level *Asper canon* and you're saying its not going to even be a fight.
How does that make sense to you lol


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> And you call others canon denialists.
> Or are you saying jiraiya never said this?
> 
> 
> ...



Like the Jiraiya fans with Pain, the Minato fans with Obito, Itachi fans with every top tier character, and even some Kisame fans with Bee and Gai- you're taking a statement out of context and ignoring the manga. 

Her performance was better because she had 4 Kage with her. Give Jiraiya and Oro that level of back up and they'll do significantly better. 

What did Sakura and Tsunade end up doing when the battle with Juubito went on? Oh right, they were healers. Pre-Mugen Tsukuyomi, Sakura acted as a diversion against Madara, which failed... and against Kaguya she was primarily support while Naruto and Sasuke did most the fighting. 

Let's look beyond the manga, against Toneri it was Naruto who fought. Not Sakura who supposedly caught up to his power. 
Then lets look at the Boruto series. Sakura had a hard battle against Shin, which Sasuke ended in a few seconds. Yet according to you, Sakura caught up to them in power.

Fast forward to the Chunin exams, Naruto and Sasuke were portrayed in a league of their own when they fought Momoshiki; both times. The first time, Sakura wasn't strong enough to even handle them; it was Shikamaru who helped. Another thing which goes against your point. 

Now lets look at the novels, in the Shikamaru Shinden, when there was a war threatened between the 5 great nations (Iwa and Kiri taking each other's side), what was one of Shikamaru's main points to dissuade a war? He said Naruto and Sasuke were strong enough to destroy shinobi continents themselves. He left Sakura out of that, even though by your logic she caught up to their power. 

Jiraiya fans were strong about Jiraiya's power relative to Pain and Itachi. Minato fans were wrong about Minato's power relative to Obito and Hashirama. Itachi fans were wrong about Itachi's power compared to Obito, Pain, Sasuke and a few other top tiers. The hardcore Kisame fans were wrong about Kisame's power compared to Bee and Gai. 
Now the hardcore Sakura fan, you, is wrong about Sakura's power compared to Naruto and Sasuke.

Unlike the other biased fans, Sakura's power not being comparable to Naruto and Sasuke has been alluded to in several installments in this franchise.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> I don't know why @DaVizWiz keeps bringing up poll numbers. As if thats gonna change whats been written down.



While I disagree with your points, I agree that poll numbers are garbage here given the amount of posters who make excuses to omit canon that doesn't fall in line with their model of the franchise.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Like the Jiraiya fans with Pain, the Minato fans with Obito, Itachi fans with every top tier character, and even some Kisame fans with Bee and Gai- you're taking a statement out of context and ignoring the manga.
> 
> Her performance was better because she had 4 Kage with her. Give Jiraiya and Oro that level of back up and they'll do significantly better.
> 
> ...


Wait. Do you think i'm comparing sakura to rikudo naruto and sasuke??



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> While I disagree with your points, I agree that poll numbers are garbage here given the amount of posters who make excuses to omit canon that doesn't fall in line with their model of the franchise.


Good. We can agree on that at least


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Wait. Do you think i'm comparing sakura to rikudo naruto and sasuke??



That's what I thought, were you not?

I can kind of see your point for the variants pre their Six Paths power. However, I don't think it meant that she was a fighter on their level seeing as they were directly involved in fighting the Juubi Jinchuriki while she was more involved with the healing. Even after the Shinju came out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That's what I thought, were you not?
> 
> I can kind of see your point for the variants pre their Six Paths power. However, I don't think it meant that she was a fighter on their level seeing as they were directly involved in fighting the Juubi Jinchuriki while she was more involved with the healing. Even after the Shinju came out.


Lol. Do you think i'm insane or sth?

The only comparison that was made was between a sakura that had completed byakugo,a sasuke who had unlocked ems,and a naruto who had kurama co-op.
Even bsm naruto is above her.

I wouldn't use her healing to downplay her. Its just like sasuke is the only one that can put people under genjutsu/control them or read their minds,or how naruto is the only one with senjutsu..
Sakura can't use genjutsu or extract info like sasuke could,just like naruto couldn't heal or cure toxins like sakura could,and sasuke can't hurt enemies that can only be affected by senjutsu.
Each of them have areas outside of standard battle prowess that they take the cake amongst each other.
Sakura staying behind to heal the alliance doesn't make her weaker. Just like Sm naruto hurting juubito(with tobirama's help) doesn't make him stronger than sasuke,even tho sasuke can't do the same as he lacks senjutsu


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Oh. Thanks then
> 
> 
> finally. Someone that can at least accept fact at a minimum



Speedyamell We tell you the facts that most naruto fans shippuden know but the invention of your own works but they do not know the majority facts and tell you the real facts but there is nothing to do probably in each anime found a small group of fans who did not understand the series and the characters and differences in power levels between the characters should be realistic and recognize the facts that everyone knows after me the facts I showed you about all the abilities of Sasuke and susanoo and still you think Sakura has a chance against Sasuke? Look at Sasuke's abilities in front of Sakura's abilities. Look at the difference between heaven and earth and say that she is faster than sharingan and sharingan will not succeed in avoiding her attacks. It's not smart to say that sharingan can avoid any attack and say amaterasu will not affect her. The raikage could not escape because the amaterasu hit the opponent less than a second


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 4, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> SakuraLover16 Your opinion may be different but you are not so indifferent to
> Speedyamell


How are we not so different?


Uchiha11 said:


> And to say that Sakura defeats MS sasuke is dumb even that you sound more sensible than Speedyamell but what bothers you that I go out on her because we are the majority if the majority says the same things I say and if the majority says that Sakura has no chance then the majority is right majority dictates you say your opinion changed But your user name is sakura and that means it all


Although my post may sound dumb to you that doesn't mean it is. You don't know my reasoning behind my decision but you are already tearing it down which is not a great attitude to have as a poster. Just because the majority thinks something doesn't mean its right, for example, many people thought baths should only be taken twice a week and that more baths were unhealthy when the opposite was true was the majority right? No that doesn't mean they cannot be right about other things. My name has nothing to do with how I post it just means that I like Sakura a lot however that doesn't mean I'm too biased for my opinion to be of use. That would be the same as me judging someone based on their profile picture.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Her performance was better because she had 4 Kage with her. Give Jiraiya and Oro that level of back up and they'll do significantly better.


I disagree Tsunade was able to heal and replenish her fellow Kage while also making significant contributions in the battle I would even say anyone else in her position would do worse.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Let's look beyond the manga, against Toneri it was Naruto who fought. Not Sakura who supposedly caught up to his power.


Sakura did kind of release him from the genjutsu to fight him though and she did bring Naruto back from the brink of death by replenishing his chakra for three days straight.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Then lets look at the Boruto series. Sakura had a hard battle against Shin, which Sasuke ended in a few seconds. Yet according to you, Sakura caught up to them in power.


Well to be fair Sakura did blitz him when Naruto and Sasuke were preoccupied with the injuries he gave them. Plus she was nerfed in the fight against him as well and wanted to take him alive anyway.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The first time, Sakura wasn't strong enough to even handle them; it was Shikamaru who helped. Another thing which goes against your point.


Sakura's main goal was the safety of citizens and then she was the head of the hospital and they had an influx of patients to deal with.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He left Sakura out of that, even though by your logic she caught up to their power.


I mean your medic is your best bet of defense not offense so it is kinda not as bad as it seemed at the time.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I disagree Tsunade was able to heal and replenish her fellow Kage while also making significant contributions in the battle I would even say anyone else in her position would do worse.



Her contribution wasn't massively offensive related, you're thinking of Ay and Oonoki. Her function was mainly healing and not being a hindrance for being a healer. 



> Sakura did kind of release him from the genjutsu to fight him though and she did bring Naruto back from the brink of death by replenishing his chakra for three days straight.



Did she fight Toneri though? If she was comparable in power she would have had no issues fighting, or joining the fight. 



> Well to be fair Sakura did blitz him when Naruto and Sasuke were preoccupied with the injuries he gave them. Plus she was nerfed in the fight against him as well and wanted to take him alive anyway.



Anyone can blitz a foe not expecting to be hit. In fact, she was saved by PS when she fought him head on. Naruto and Sasuke's excuses were one was rusty and the other one was weakened. Sakura had no excuse and she still couldn't beat Shin, despite Sasuke expecting her to. 

Sasuke broke immosbilised Shin easily, Sakura couldn't manage that...



> Sakura's main goal was the safety of citizens and then she was the head of the hospital and they had an influx of patients to deal with.



And leave her comrades to fight the tough foes, basically the same thing you'd expect to always happen. Even Shikamaru was able to do something. She wasn't considered powerful enough to go save Naruto...



> I mean your medic is your best bet of defense not offense so it is kinda not as bad as it seemed at the time.



That's fine, but her power isn't close to theirs.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Her contribution wasn't massively offensive related, you're thinking of Ay and Oonoki. Her function was mainly healing and not being a hindrance for being a healer.


She did provide offense in fact she led the charge against Madara after he impaled her of course they had even managed to seal him but he was saved by an asspull.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Did she fight Toneri though? If she was comparable in power she would have had no issues fighting, or joining the fight.


Again that isn't her role The Last was made to solidify Naruhina as a thing. The final act was Naruto fighting for his love. Sakura did kill that giant crab thingy.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone can blitz a foe not expecting to be hit. In fact, she was saved by PS when she fought him head on. Naruto and Sasuke's excuses were one was rusty and the other one was weakened. Sakura had no excuse and she still couldn't beat Shin, despite Sasuke expecting her to.


Isn't that what blitzing is though? Sakura did have an excuse though she was tired from overwork and passed out from the stress of destroying her house on top of that she ran full speed to the meeting point as soon as she woke up so yes she did have an excuse.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke broke immosbilised Shin easily, Sakura couldn't manage that...


She had immobilized him the first time she had to let him heal in order to collect information.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> And leave her comrades to fight the tough foes, basically the same thing you'd expect to always happen. Even Shikamaru was able to do something. She wasn't considered powerful enough to go save Naruto...


I mean a village is more important than its Kage civilians come first not to mention it's her job.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That's fine, but her power isn't close to theirs.


I never said it was she hasn't been close since they became gods.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 4, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> How are we not so different?
> 
> Although my post may sound dumb to you that doesn't mean it is. You don't know my reasoning behind my decision but you are already tearing it down which is not a great attitude to have as a poster. Just because the majority thinks something doesn't mean its right, for example, many people thought baths should only be taken twice a week and that more baths were unhealthy when the opposite was true was the majority right? No that doesn't mean they cannot be right about other things. My name has nothing to do with how I post it just means that I like Sakura a lot however that doesn't mean I'm too biased for my opinion to be of use. That would be the same as me judging someone based on their profile picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 4, 2018)

Sweetheart your whole post is in a quote and I can't read it can you repost it, please?


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 4, 2018)

SakuraLover16 What's the connection to the bath How did you get to this I do not know Sasuke killed Danzo and had the MS Sakura can not kill danzoTell me something Sakura can defeat this monster called susanoo No she can not and that's a fact !!! It's not like saying who's stronger Naruto or Sasuke There's a difference of opinion but between Sasuke and Sakura it's a clear fact !! Sasuke is much more powerful Sasuke has much higher abilities than Sakura and if the majority says The majority knows
SakuraLover16 and Speedyamell
You should understand that already
Only sakura fans think that Sakura has physical strength so that means she can defeat Sasuke
But to say that Sakura can deal with Sasuke and even defeat him is dumb and it's pathetic
I'm a realistic fan who comes with facts
that the majority here know what Sakura fans bring Empty words that have no basis for absurd illusions and arrogance...
Sasuke's abilities say it all so why ignore his abilities even Even though it's clear he's in another league from Sakura I come with facts And Sasuke's physical strength is very high you should check things before you say them And in case you forget Sasuke is a real genius


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 5, 2018)

If she can dodge Kaguya’s attacks, injure the immortal Kaguya, and regenerate from anything, how can anyone short of say, JJ Triclops Madara beat her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you time to dissect your post now.


Uchiha11 said:


> SakuraLover16 What's the connection to the bath


The connection with the bath is that sometimes the Majority isn't always right because they are the majority.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sasuke killed Danzo and had the MS Sakura can not kill danzo


Sakura vs. Danzo has also been debated in the Battledome but that is not my focus right now. Everyone has a good and bad matchup but you don't base someone's strength off of an opponent they can or cannot defeat that is a very unreliable argument.


Uchiha11 said:


> Tell me something Sakura can defeat this monster called susanoo No she can not and that's a fact !!!


That is not a fact her master could already crack it with a fist and break it with a kick while her jutsu was activated. Sakura, on the other hand, caused more damage to the terrain without opening her seal we are even told she is stronger than Tsunade so her busting a Susanoo, doing it with fewer hits, and in less time is more than likely a fact.


Uchiha11 said:


> There's a difference of opinion but between Sasuke and Sakura it's a clear fact !!


It will never be a fact unless Kishimoto has said so himself this forum, in particular, thrives off of "what if" battles only feats are a fact, not matchups.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sasuke is much more powerful Sasuke has much higher abilities than Sakura and if the majority says The majority knows


I have already explained why the majority holds no power in a situation like this that was the point of the bath thing.


Uchiha11 said:


> Only sakura fans think that Sakura has physical strength so that means she can defeat Sasuke


Sweetheart that is a terrible stereotype don't put everyone in the same category just because they share the same favorite character. Sakura's chakra enhanced strength simulates physical strength and is her go to jutsu. Sakura has even thrown a pillar and accidentally destroyed her house with her strength.


Uchiha11 said:


> But to say that Sakura can deal with Sasuke and even defeat him is dumb and it's pathetic


You know shouldn't insult someone when you can barely put a cohesive sentence together yourself. Anyways how do I know that you aren't biased because of your name you could say you aren't but names mean everything right?


Uchiha11 said:


> I'm a realistic fan who comes with facts


How do you know your statements are really facts you apparently like Uchihas more than me? Should I not believe anything you say because you like Uchihas?


Uchiha11 said:


> that the majority here know what Sakura fans bring Empty words that have no basis for absurd illusions and arrogance...


Again I say this in the nicest way possible you don't know me and you haven't been here long enough to even form an opinion about me so don't assume you know me because of my name of all things. I have never put anyone on ignore and I hope to never do so but if you are going to continue to talk in this way you will be ignored. If you are nice I will be nice plain and simple.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sasuke's abilities say it all so why ignore his abilities even Even though it's clear he's in another league from Sakura I come with facts And Sasuke's physical strength is very high you should check things before you say them


I have not ignored abilities I said that Sakura with the seal should defeat MS Sasuke but lose to EMS Sasuke. Sasuke's strength is not higher than Sakura's it is what she specializes in he is better at all sorts of things but strength is her main form of combat so of course it would be higher than his.


Uchiha11 said:


> And in case you forget Sasuke is a real genius


I have never said he wasm't.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 5, 2018)

1. Well you're right I do not have to talk like that I'm sorry my mistake

2. But when you say such things as Sakura is more specialized in physical force, it takes me out of proportion

3. Because it is not true that the last battle against Naruto as Naruto came to use uzumaki barrage was a stronger boom than Sakura's fists

4. It is a fact because the majority determines the majority know what they say majority checking facts The majority know the capabilities of sasuke and so too do you think the majority is wrong? I do not think so ... Those who do not know dance say the floor is crooked and this is an expression

5. My username is uchiha 11 because that's what come to my mind I did not have anything specific

6. The only reason that Sakura has ruined everything with her fist is because she collected chakra 3 years

7. Sakura has not outdone tsunade yet it's too early for her

8. It does not matter what Battledome said Sakura can not defeat Danzo

9. If Sasuke would have realized faster the izanagi the battle would also have ended faster

10. MS Sasuke can handle the five kages Sakura can not

11. kishi knows his characters and he knows Sasuke is more powerful

12. I also heard that Kishi does not like Sakura. You can understand that also because Sakura is useless

13 EMS Sasuke equal in strength to tobirama 2nd hokage Sakura is worth its own power to tobirama?

14. Sakura is not worth any forms of sasuke

15. Sakura can deal with susanoo no she does not and it only comes from my knowledge of the abilities of susanoo even tsunade can not beat the perfect susanoo and do not start talking about the rest of Sasuke's abilities because it would be embarrassing

16. But still SakuraLover16
You and Speedyamell continue to ignore the fact that Sasuke iS Way more powerful than Sakura and continue to ignore the powers and abilities of Sasuke You continue to ignore susanoo and that EMS Sasuke is equal to Tobirama 2nd hokage because it is a clear fact And all this from my knowledge of the Naruto series fromMy tests on Sasuke's abilities and I heard what the majority thinks and the majority thinks what I think about Sasuke's abilities that the majority knows
And the true and realistic fans of the Naruto series and some of them here 90%+ that already means everything
90% + are not wrong


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 5, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> But when you say such things as Sakura is more specialized in physical force, it takes me out of proportion


How  is she not specialized in physical force Naruto and Sasuke's fighting styles revolve arond ninjutsu (Sasuke also uses Kenjutsu) Sakura only uses her fist offensively.


Uchiha11 said:


> Because it is not true that the last battle against Naruto as Naruto came to use uzumaki barrage was a stronger boom than Sakura's fists


I don't know what you are saying...I apologize


Uchiha11 said:


> It is a fact because the majority determines the majority know what they say majority checking facts The majority know the capabilities of sasuke and so too do you think the majority is wrong? I do not think so ... Those who do not know dance say the floor is crooked and this is an expression


This and your later statement could contradict each other I will explain in this post later.


Uchiha11 said:


> The only reason that Sakura has ruined everything with her fist is because she collected chakra 3 years


She was destroying things and knocking away blocks that weighed over 10 tons at the beginning of Shippuden. Her strength is an application of medical ninjutsu.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sakura has not outdone tsunade yet it's too early for her


Tsunade and Sakura became equals during the fourth great ninja war when Sakura was 17 and Tsunade 50 something.


Uchiha11 said:


> It does not matter what Battledome said Sakura can not defeat Danzo


This is the post I was referring to if the majority stated Sakura won wouldnb't they be correct because they are the majority?


Uchiha11 said:


> If Sasuke would have realized faster the izanagi the battle would also have ended faster


He would have still had to kill Danzo the same amount of times whether he knew about Izanagi or not.


Uchiha11 said:


> MS Sasuke can handle the five kages Sakura can not


Sasuke couldn't even handle them and was saved multiple times he would have died but was saved by Zetsu, Obito, and even Gaara kept the Raikage from ending him. In fact Mei, Gaara, Ohnoki, and Ay all had chances to finish him off.


Uchiha11 said:


> kishi knows his characters and he knows Sasuke is more powerful


Kishi has nothing to do with this at the moment and hasn't stated anything like that.


Uchiha11 said:


> I also heard that Kishi does not like Sakura.* You can understand that also because Sakura is useless*


That is untrue I have read the translations of his interviews and he hasn't stated anything like that. He mentions Hinata's popularity over Sakura but he states that he didn't know why when she hadn't done anything to be liked. He even stated that he would show a more heroic side of Sakura. Also the bold is not a fact it is an opinion something that you yourself has concluded.


Uchiha11 said:


> EMS Sasuke equal in strength to tobirama 2nd hokage Sakura is worth its own power to tobirama?


Not saying I disagree with them being equals but where was this said?


Uchiha11 said:


> Sakura is not worth any forms of sasuke


This is also an opinion not a fact from anywhere.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sakura can deal with susanoo no she does not and it only comes from my knowledge of the abilities of susanoo even tsunade can not beat the perfect susanoo and do not start talking about the rest of Sasuke's abilities because it would be embarrassing


Tsunade punched a humanoid Susanoo so hard its head spun and Sakura has shown strength greater than that without her seal activated. If I didn't weigh Sakura and Sasuke's abilities I would not have come to the conclusion that she *could* (not would) defeat him.


Uchiha11 said:


> You and Speedyamell continue to ignore the fact that Sasuke iS Way more powerful than Sakura and continue to ignore the powers and abilities of Sasuke You continue to ignore susanoo and that EMS Sasuke is equal to Tobirama 2nd hokage because it is a clear fact


I haven't ignored anything and have not said anything about the secong Hokage.


Uchiha11 said:


> And all this from my knowledge of the Naruto series fromMy tests on Sasuke's abilities and I heard what the majority thinks and the majority thinks what I think about Sasuke's abilities that the majority knows
> And the true and realistic fans of the Naruto series and some of them here 90%+ that already means everything
> 90% + are not wrong


I have explained why this is wrong somewhere above.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 6, 2018)

To SakuraLover16

1. I did not say she did not specialize in fighting I just say that fighting taijutsu physical abilities is less good than naruto and sasuke

2. I meant that in the last battle of Sasuke and Naruto if I was not mistaken it was in episode 478 Naruto used in Uzumaki Barrage The power of the Sasuke and Naruto fists was more powerful than sakura fists
You say she destroys blocks of 10 tons I agree but Sasuke can destroy them as well

3. you're wrong sakura still weaker than tsunade

4. Yes, that's what you do not understand 90% + Tell you in other ways What I'm trying to tell you and on the Internet Most people do not make a mistake If a person says that the majority is probably wrong Something is wrong with him and he has to check himself and if it was true that Sakura stronger than Sasuke then at least part The majority were with you but they are not what makes it a clear fact

5. I think that if not izanagi Sasuke would have killed danzo faster

6. Do not overdo it he saved in total times by juugo and suigetsu and obito and he still has not mastered MS and he was holding back because only later he activated the susanoo

7. kishi knows his characters
And Kishi shows it by his actions in the series And Kishi compared Sakura to Kiba

8.The fact is that it is true that Sasuke and Naruto do much more than Sakura and they get much more fights than Your Sakura

9. This is also a fact from what I heard ... Who is here and is realistic You agree with me EMS Sasuke is equal to Tobirama 2nd hokage so sakura is equal in strength to tobirama? Do not make me laugh

10. If it was on Sasuke and Naruto it's an opinion here it's a fact and you'll understand the difference

11. You should get it already In this case it's a fact and frankly I have no idea why you will not accept it and the facts that I have not determined should get the truth even if sometimes the truth is unpleasant and that's just a tip

12. If I'm not mistaken tsunade knocked on the floor humanoid clone Susanoo and we do not start talking about it ...it was humanoid Susanoo... susanoo level 1 and it was edo tensei susanoo I talked about perfect susanoo

13. You ignore Sasuke's abilities and perfect susanoo and the skill of Sasuke and Sasuke's abilities that I will not even start talking about that they are better than Sakura's abilities and about that they can kill her and... kirin but it's clear to me that you have no idea about Sasuke's abilities and that you say Things like that proves to me that I'm right
To say that Sakura can deal with EMS Sasuke or even defeat him After Sasuke defeated and fought ninjas Against opponents Sakura does not even have 0% of victory Which she has no chance of dealing with them like ten tails jinchuuriki obito itachi madara kaguya deidara orochimaru and even more

14. But what can I expect from Sakura fans who think arrogantly and irrationally that if Sakura has physical strength then she can defeat characters like Sasuke and Naruto and all the other characters even though it is clear that she does not have a chance because it is a fact that I did not set but lucky that Sakura fans are a small part And lonely and it's not the majority and luckily Sasuke has a lot of fans

15. Sakura herself admitted she said so i can not get close to you or even exchange blows with you i can only whine and beg and cry like this again it's so pitiful is not it ... and me yes it is

16. But this is about sasuke ems and rinnegan

17.Here is a little taste of the power of sasuke And bansho tenin and inferno style honoikazuchi


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 6, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> I did not say she did not specialize in fighting I just say that fighting taijutsu physical abilities is less good than naruto and sasuke


Well in the Boruto databook she holds a five in unarmed combat


Uchiha11 said:


> You say she destroys blocks of 10 tons I agree but Sasuke can destroy them as well


She didn't destroy them but knocked them away with her bare hands are you saying Sasuke can do the same with just his hands?


Uchiha11 said:


> you're wrong sakura still weaker than tsunade


No, she isn't it was stated otherwise. This is not a statement rooted in the truth.


Uchiha11 said:


> If a person says that the majority is probably wrong Something is wrong with him and he has to check himself and if it was true that Sakura stronger than Sasuke then at least part The majority were with you but they are not what makes it a clear fact


I feel like you aren't understanding why it isn't okay to assume the majority is right all the time. Also I never said she was stronger than EMS Sasuke I said she could win against MS Sasuke....


Uchiha11 said:


> I think that if not izanagi Sasuke would have killed danzo faster


As true as it may be Izanagi is Danzo's ability that is why he has it regardless of whether he would have been killed earlier without it.


Uchiha11 said:


> Do not overdo it he saved in total times by juugo and suigetsu and obito and he still has not mastered MS and he was holding back because only later he activated the susanoo


Against the five Kage he was not holding back, in fact, he was trying his best to stay alive the whole time he activated the ribcage version of the Susanoo against Mei and she still nearly killed him


Uchiha11 said:


> kishi knows his characters
> And Kishi shows it by his actions in the series And Kishi compared Sakura to Kiba


Kishimoto has never said such a thing so I don't know why you continue to pass things off as his opinion when he hasn't said the things you are pushing forward.


Uchiha11 said:


> The fact is that it is true that Sasuke and Naruto do much more than Sakura and they get much more fights than Your Sakura


Sakura is a medical ninja first and foremost its not her job to be on the front lines fighting her job is to provide support and heal the allies she could not fight on the front lines until her seal was complete which was not done until the end of the series


Uchiha11 said:


> This is also a fact from what I heard ... Who is here and is realistic You agree with me EMS Sasuke is equal to Tobirama 2nd hokage so sakura is equal in strength to tobirama? Do not make me laugh


Oh my goodness you must not have read my post at all I never said anything about Sakura being stronger than Tobirama please stop trying to make it seem like I say outlandish things in all my posts.


Uchiha11 said:


> You should get it already In this case it's a fact and frankly I have no idea why you will not accept it and the facts that I have not determined should get the truth even if sometimes the truth is unpleasant and that's just a tip


Uhhhhm I think you may be creating some of this conversation in your head or you may be confusing me with someone else.


Uchiha11 said:


> If I'm not mistaken tsunade knocked on the floor humanoid clone Susanoo and we do not start talking about it ...it was humanoid Susanoo... susanoo level 1 and it was edo tensei susanoo I talked about perfect susanoo


Sasuke didn't have the perfect Susanoo while he had his MS or EMS if I am not mistaken also those humanoid Susanoo clones are just as hard as the original's susanoo because they are wood clones


Uchiha11 said:


> You ignore Sasuke's abilities and perfect susanoo and the skill of Sasuke and Sasuke's abilities that I will not even start talking about that they are better than Sakura's abilities and about that they can kill her and... kirin but it's clear to me that you have no idea about Sasuke's abilities and that you say Things like that proves to me that I'm right
> To say that Sakura can deal with EMS Sasuke or even defeat him After Sasuke defeated and fought ninjas Against opponents Sakura does not even have 0% of victory Which she has no chance of dealing with them like ten tails jinchuuriki obito itachi madara kaguya deidara orochimaru and even more


I do know of Sasuke's abilities to me it seems like you may not know. Again I said she LOOSES to EMS Sasuke but could possibly defeat MS Sasuke they are not the same versions at all


Uchiha11 said:


> Sakura herself admitted she said so i can not get close to you or even exchange blows with you i can only whine and beg and cry like this again it's so pitiful is not it ... and me yes it is


Again you take a statement and twist it that is not at all what she said.


Uchiha11 said:


> But this is about sasuke ems and rinnegan


You mean to tell me this whole time you were talking about Rinnegan Sasuke!!!? I never even brought him up I never said she beats EMS Sasuke and this was never about his rinnegan version I don't understand what's happenning?


----------



## Ghost Of The Uchiha (Sep 6, 2018)

Legged Susanoo one-shots, Sasuke wins.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 6, 2018)

To sakuraLover16
1. Sasuke can destroy
them with the susanoo and he can do it himself with his lightning sword

2. This is not a statement

I talked about EMS Sasuke in general but I'm talking about MS Sasuke Kirin inferno style amaterasu and more ...What could she do against it?

It is okay to assume that the majority is right because it makes it a fact that the fans of Sakura should be realistic. It does not seem strange to you that the majority thinks differently from you. What makes it a fact. If you were right the majority would say what you say but it is not ... And this is not just a clear fact It' s also logic

You have a mistake he did not activate the susanoo against mei he used susanoo against gaara and raikage and the fact that he did hold back and that he did not use in susano before proves it ... he also has not yet mastered the MS


Check out your sources and Kishi compared Sakura to Kiba
You have to check before you say things

Here is the link
 tr /

Sakura has no chance against any forms of sasuke

It is such a miserable excuse tsunade said there are four laws and who controls in byakugou no jutsu
So the three rules are canceled and then The medical ninja can fight

You said you did not agree to that sasuke EMS equal in power to tobirama 2nd hokage so i responded

Sasuke EMS has the perfect susanoo

You're not aware of all Sasuke's abilities... You said that...I do know of Sasuke's abilities to me it seems like you may not know. Again I said she LOOSES to EMS Sasuke but could possibly defeat MS Sasuke they are not the same versions at all...And right now I'm talking about Sasuke's abilities in ms

She said exactly that in these words ... i can not get close to you or even exchange blows with you i can only whine and beg and cry like this again it's so pitiful isn't it? She said it in episode 475
I wanted to check if you knew the series and I was right how long it took you to realize that I was talking about sasuke ems rinnegan even though I registered you that it happened in episode 475

boruto databook

Uzumaki Naruto
Attributes
Strength: 110 Intelligence: 90 Perception:120 Dexterity: 160 Chakra:? Negotiation170

Skills
Evasion ☆☆☆☆☆, Unarmed Combat ☆☆☆☆, Etiquette ☆☆, and others.

Ninja Arts
Wind Style: Rasenshuriken, Multiple Shadow Doppelganger Jutsu, Sage Mode, and many others.


Uchiha Sasuke

Attributes


Strength: 130 Intelligence: 100 Perception: 165 Dexterity: 165 Chakra: 200 Negotiation: 142

Skills

Acrobatics ☆☆☆☆☆, Melee Combat ☆☆☆☆☆, Ninjutsu ☆☆☆☆, and others.

Ninja Arts

Lightning Style: Chidori, Sharingan, Amenotejikara, Susano'o, and many others.

Uchiha Sakura

Attributes

Strength: 100 Intelligence: 174 Perception: 133 Dexterity: 140 Chakra: 173 Negotiation: 155

Skills

Unarmed Combat ☆☆☆☆☆, Resilience ☆☆☆☆, Medical Ninjutsu ☆☆☆☆☆, and others.

Ninja Arts

Taijutsu: Cherry Blossom Impact, Healing Power Alteration Jutsu, Kuchiyose Summoning: Katsuyu, and others.


The Databook It's nothing to do with what we've been talking about I just wanted you to see it


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 6, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> You have a mistake he did not activate the susanoo against mei he used susanoo against gaara and raikage and the fact that he did hold back and that he did not use in susano before proves it ... he also has not yet mastered the MS


He did activate it to protect himself from her jutsu but it started melting and he was only saved by Zetsu


Uchiha11 said:


> Check out your sources and Kishi compared Sakura to Kiba
> You have to check before you say things
> 
> Here is the link
> tr /


That link does not work it says the page doesn't exist


Uchiha11 said:


> Sakura has no chance against any forms of sasuke


That is untrue


Uchiha11 said:


> It is such a miserable excuse tsunade said there are four laws and who controls in byakugou no jutsu
> So the three rules are canceled and then The medical ninja can fight


Sakura didn't unlock the jutsu until the war arc and from then on she provided support for the alliance healing and refilling chakra for thousands of ninja at once.


Uchiha11 said:


> You said you did not agree to that sasuke EMS equal in power to tobirama 2nd hokage so i responded


I said I can somewhat agree that he is stronger than the Second Hokage but I asked you to provide evidence.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sasuke EMS has the perfect susanoo


EMS Sasuke unlocked it at the end of the war before he received sage powers but I said she defeats MS Sasuke not EMS so please stop bringing it up.


Uchiha11 said:


> You're not aware of all Sasuke's abilities... You said that...I do know of Sasuke's abilities to me it seems like you may not know. Again I said she LOOSES to EMS Sasuke but could possibly defeat MS Sasuke they are not the same versions at all...And right now I'm talking about Sasuke's abilities in ms


I am plenty aware of his abilities the Sasukes are split into different version for different arcs because he has so many versions and powers


Uchiha11 said:


> She said exactly that in these words ... i can not get close to you or even exchange blows with you i can only whine and beg and cry like this again it's so pitiful isn't it? She said it in episode 475
> I wanted to check if you knew the series and I was right how long it took you to realize that I was talking about sasuke ems rinnegan even though I registered you that it happened in episode 475


I didn't watch the anime I read the manga which takes precedence over the anime and that is not what she said. I can't keep up because your arguments all over the place and your sentences are somewhat broken I may be wrong but English isn't your first language, is it?


Uchiha11 said:


> The Databook It's nothing to do with what we've been talking about I just wanted you to see it


I know what the databook looks like there is even a note on Naruto's page that states: How it doesn't include modes and stat boosting jutsu which is what chakra enhanced strength is.
I didn't quote a whole bunch of your post because I end up repeating myself each time and it's a bit aggravating and I am losing my patience.


----------



## Buuhan (Sep 6, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> To sakuraLover16
> 1. Sasuke can destroy
> them with the susanoo and he can do it himself with his lightning sword
> 
> ...


Try using the quote feature so it easier. To quote a specific part start with. The button is on the bottom of the post.
[ quote] and to end that part you’re quoting use [/ quote ] without those spaces though.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 6, 2018)

To SakuraLover16

1. He did activate it to protect himself from her jutsu but it started melting and he was only saved by Zetsu
You're right I forgot about that

In the link I sent you kishi said that Sakura at 
the level of kiba in the last part
2.  Here's a link that works

3. Sakura has no chance against any forms of sasuke ... I said that and then you said ... That is untrue ... and I and most of Naruto fans already know that it is true but it does not matter if a minority like you deny the truth it does not really matter to most of us

4. I said I can somewhat agree that he is stronger than the Second Hokage but I asked you to provide evidence.... You said that

5. Evidence ... You say...
When Sasuke fought against Madara Sasuke's attacks with his sword against Madara were incredibly fast and were extraordinary fast and Sasuke cut madara with his sword and dropped him blood while tobirama 2nd hokage fell after one hit true Sasuke after it almost died but still


6. You are not aware of Sasuke's abilities. One of the reasons you say here that you read only the manga and that you are not watching the anime again proves that I am right

7. And English is not my first language

8. she said it in the anime and the manga


9. You know there are things in the anime that they do not show them on manga

10.I already know who is stronger and more accurately I and the majority know that..That Sakura is weaker than any forms of sasuke but I want to ask you who do you think is stronger... adult sasuke or adult sakura I already know the answer


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 6, 2018)

Buuhan you notice that below Uchiha 11 is registered new member And between, I've gotten used to writing like that but thanks
But I will also write as I wrote at first without deleting that I want to comment to him said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 6, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> In the link I sent you kishi said that Sakura at
> the level of kiba in the last part


That was at the beginning of the series he even uses the past tense term was.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sakura has no chance against any forms of sasuke ... I said that and then you said ... That is untrue ... and I and most of Naruto fans already know that it is true but it does not matter if a minority like you deny the truth it does not really matter to most of us


Sakura defeats Hebi Sasuke comfortably and can defeat MS Sasuke as long as she isn't tagged with Amateratsu. I haven't denied anything and I'm pretty self aware.


Uchiha11 said:


> When Sasuke fought against Madara Sasuke's attacks with his sword against Madara were incredibly fast and were extraordinary fast and Sasuke cut madara with his sword and dropped him blood while tobirama 2nd hokage fell after one hit true Sasuke after it almost died but still


It's a bit hard to understand this part of your reply.


Uchiha11 said:


> You are not aware of Sasuke's abilities. One of the reasons you say here that you read only the manga and that you are not watching the anime again proves that I am right


No the Manga takes precedence over the anime and everyone will tell you the same thing I usually don't include anime feats unless it also happens in the manga.


Uchiha11 said:


> . You know there are things in the anime that they do not show them on manga


We use the term filler when that hapoens


Uchiha11 said:


> I already know who is stronger and more accurately I and the majority know that..That Sakura is weaker than any forms of sasuke but I want to ask you who do you think is stronger... adult sasuke or adult sakura I already know the answer


Sakura is not weaker than every version of Sakura. Also Adult Sasuke defeats Adult Sakura 10/10 times there is no disputing that at that point and at the end of the war he is considered good tier.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 6, 2018)

I meant god tier


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 7, 2018)

1. you're wrong this interview was in 2017 and it's not a hoax creator of the series himself saying this

2. What I said was that Sasuke cut off madara with his sword while tobirama 2nd hokage felled swoop by madara I know this is not enough proof but that's what I have and I still think that EMS Sasuke is stronger than tobirama 2nd hokage

3. I'm not talking about that I'm talking about a lot of things that happen in the series that I have not seen them in the manga
Sakura is weak than any forms of sasuke But you have the right to think that if it does you well it does not matter because the majority think like me It does not matter if some minorities think differently

4. sasuke ms was at the level of the high kage level while Sakura was at the high jounin level or low kage level

5. Let me ask you a question that Sakura can defeat susanoo? I already know the answer ...

6. When Sasuke was MS... Even Kakashi said in the Manga Chapter 476 page 10... i'll hunt sakura and bring her back myself she's nowhere near sasuke's level she's
essentially marching to her own death

7. I'll try to do a simulation battle for you now according to my knowledge of Sasuke and his abilities and skill. Sakura meets Sasuke and fights him. She tries to attack him but Sasuke defends and evades all her attacks with his sharingan. After that he uses taijutsu on her and she gets hurt a bit and then She sits down on the floor and then she starts to sweat after she tries again and then Sasuke uses the fire style and he directs it to the sky to warm the atmosphere for his kirin And after that she tries again to attack him but it does not work and he continues to hit her with great force and with physical attacks after that he puts her under a powerful genjutsu and he makes her think she killed him and then he burns her With the amaterasu and she is badly wounded and then he shoots at her the arrow of susanoo and she can not Evade And because she was mortally wounded and because it's too fast for her And she is already on the verge of death and then he uses his kirin on her and he kills her finite and she dies and then kakashi arrives and he sees her dead but he is late then sakura pays for her stupidity and arrogance ... and all this comes from logic and this is the script that the Realistic fans of Naruto knows the majority Knows this as the majority knows That Sakura has no chance against Sasuke...
And many more will tell you that .. and it's not just me the most fans are realistic


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 7, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> you're wrong this interview was in 2017 and it's not a hoax creator of the series himself saying this


No, I didn't say it was a hoax he is referring to the beginning of the series when he first created the characters and he uses past tense so it supportsmy theory because he also said Naruhina was decided at the beginning.


Uchiha11 said:


> What I said was that Sasuke cut off madara with his sword while tobirama 2nd hokage felled swoop by madara I know this is not enough proof but that's what I have and I still think that EMS Sasuke is stronger than tobirama 2nd hokage


I don't quite remember this part are you talking about with the chakra rods?


Uchiha11 said:


> I'm not talking about that I'm talking about a lot of things that happen in the series that I have not seen them in the manga


That is called filler if it does not happen in the manga it usually doesn't count.


Uchiha11 said:


> Sakura is weak than any forms of sasuke But you have the right to think that if it does you well it does not matter because the majority think like me It does not matter if some minorities think differently


I disagree you speak as if Sakura didn't have major growth in the war and that with the seal she didn't jump up a few tiers it seems as though you are mixing the abilities of different versions of Sasuke and are using the weakest version of Sakura.


Uchiha11 said:


> sasuke ms was at the level of the high kage level while *Sakura was at the high jounin level or low kage level*


The bold is untrue and most people in the Battledome have Sakura (with all of her abilities taken into account) as a midkage and some even have her at high kage.


Uchiha11 said:


> Let me ask you a question that Sakura can defeat susanoo? I already know the answer ...


It depends on which version she would lose against the perfect Susanoo and may be able to damage the humanoid one but she breaks the lesser versions.


Uchiha11 said:


> When Sasuke was MS... Even Kakashi said in the Manga Chapter 476 page 10... i'll hunt sakura and bring her back myself she's nowhere near sasuke's level she's
> essentially marching to her own death


At that point of the series, Sakura doesn't have the seal which puts her on a higher level. Her plan was to nick him with her poisoned kunai (the kunai nearly killed Naruto with a scratch she had the antidote, and she forgot that Sasuke was most likely immune to poison because of his time with Orochimaru)


Uchiha11 said:


> After that he uses taijutsu on her and she gets hurt a bit and then She sits down on the floor and then she starts to sweat after she tries again and then Sasuke uses the fire style and he directs it to the sky to warm the atmosphere for his kirin


So she loses in a taijutsu clash (he is a kenjutsu user) and then sits on the ground in the middle of the battle? Also, she gets tired (an inferior version of Sakura fought Sasori for hours with about less than half of her base reserves) from a single taijutsu clash? Also, you don't think Sakura would pay attention to the fact that Sasuke is shooting fire jutsu into the sky fot no reason she would know something is up and summon Katsuyu


Uchiha11 said:


> And after that she tries again to attack him but it does not work and he continues to hit her with great force and with physical attacks after that he puts her under a powerful genjutsu and he makes her think she killed him and then he burns her With the amaterasu and she is badly wounded and then he shoots at her the arrow of susanoo and she can not Evade And because she was mortally wounded and because it's too fast for her


Sasuke doesn't use brute strength to fight an opponent he is a sword user Sakura can heal from injuries without stopping to heal as long as she activates creation rebirth. Sakura is also extremely resistant to genjutsu and if she doesn't break out quick enough Katsuyu will break her out (they share a telepathic link) Amateratsu has a range of five meters if she isn't in that range or Katsuyu protects her and shed of her affected body parts then there is no point of even trying to burn her alive. Katsuyu can also provide protection or Sakura could most likely heal from the Susanoo arrow.


Uchiha11 said:


> And she is already on the verge of death and then he uses his kirin on her and he kills her finite and she dies and then kakashi arrives and he sees her dead but he is late then sakura pays for her stupidity and arrogance


She wouldn't be on the verge of death because we are talking about Byakugou Sakura I'm starting to believe you don't know Sakura's abilities or you are using the wrong version of Sakura from your posts I can tell that you downplay her a lot.


Uchiha11 said:


> and all this comes from logic and this is the script that the Realistic fans of Naruto knows the majority Knows this as the majority knows That Sakura has no chance against Sasuke...
> And many more will tell you that .. and it's not just me the most fans are realistic


I don't know what to make of this you are clearly wrong but you are quick to point out my "mistakes" like most of what you said isn't incredibly wrong.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 7, 2018)

@Sage light What's funny ;-;


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 7, 2018)

To SakuraLover16 You say it was at the beginning of the series Let me show you the reality ... Here is your link and note that this interview was in 2017...Look at the third picture it appears there
twice with Deva



Because it is true he said several times that naruhina will be together from the beginning and you talk a lot of nonsense without any basis... I bring you facts

I don't quite remember this part are you talking about with the chakra rods?

I'm talking about the war a bit before Madara seals the tailed beasts Into gedo statue

I generally say that any version of Sakura does not come close to any versions of sasuke

And besides in the war, Sasuke did much more than Sakura did

And I read some comment that you wrote that you said that Sakura could make it a bit harder for EMS Sasuke ... you're joking right because it's one of the funniest meme i ever hear

If it makes you happy to think that...but the most fans will tell you that sakura on the level of high jounin level before the war and in the end she's on low kage level

Now the level of Sasuke's powers before Sasuke left the village he was at the level of high chunin level and
sasuke curse mark level 2 At the level of low jounin level and after he practiced with orochimaru two and a half years he was already at the level of high jounin level And when he fought against itachi he was close to mid kage level And when he started ms he was already at the level of high kage level And EMS Sasuke at the level of very high kage level and sasuke ems rinnegan is on the level of low god level
and in naruto the last sasuke was at the mid god level and adult sasuke is on high god level

and kid sakura 12 years old she's the level of low chunin level and after she traning with tsunade after 2 years she is on the level of high jounin level and at the end of the war she is on a level of low kage level and in naruto the last she on the mid kage level and adult sakura level of very high kage level adult sakura she's at the level of EMS sasuke 17 years old she can not beat ems rinnegan sasuke 18 years old

I doubt she can deal with susanoo level one but against perfect susanoo and even if she give him her strongest punch he will barely move but susanoo has absolute defense so you know he can also dodge and defend and block her fists

And besides there is no shinobi that can deal with susanoo apart from naruto kurama mode

She did not forget that Sasuke was immune she did not know he was immune and besides you have no way of knowing that there was not the seal on her forehead she might have turned it off as Sasuke turned off the sharingan

When Sakura fought against Sasori if no old chiyo Sakura was already dead half way and Sakura could summon katsuyu but Sasuke will summon manda But Sasuke's fire style is supposed to hurt Sakura in the air but she avoided but Sasuke's fire style was not really meant to hurt Sakura Sasuke would make her think it was supposed to hit her and then the atmosphere would get hot and even if Sasuke would direct the fire style to the sky and Sakura would notice She has no idea about kirin

So in case you forgot Sasuke very well at taijutsu...And if Sakura summons katsuyu sasuke will summons manda
And the acid of katsuyu
you're wrong amaterasu burns all that sharingan's looks and it's very fast it's less than a second And I doubt if katsuyu can wake Sakura from sasuke's genjutsu the genjutsu of Sasuke is very powerful and the sharingan makes it much more powerful Do not forget that Sasuke is an uchiha... And healing in the middle of the battle is very difficult and the healing abilities of Sakura are less good than Tsunade and how exactly she will heal if she continues to be severely injured and she will be mortally wounded And if she runs out of chakra she will not be able to use medical ninjutsu And she will not heal from the arrow of susanoo because she will already be on the verge of death and Sasuke will also burn Sakura and katsuyu with the amaterasu I am aware of the abilities of byakugou no jutsu but even if she can heal herself if she is injured again in the same battle what she will use again by byakugou no jutsu it endangers her life and it kills her cells she will die at the end of the risk of this jutsu And even if you heal it is not completely when tsunade used this jutsu against madara true she managed to heal herself but she weakened and left some damage
1. Sakura uses byakugou no jutsu Then she faints because she run out of chakra
She manages to heal herself with the help of byakugou no jutsu but still remains a bit of damage and jutsu it takes some time until he heals and what you think sasuke will do in this time sat and watch...
2. He climb up to a high place and she can not evade kirin not only because she does not have enough chakra The accuracy of kirin is perfect and is more accurate than amaterasu and kirin faster than amaterasu You knew that kirin is faster than the speed of sound black zetsu himself said it and then sasuke will kill her once and for all so that she will not be able to heal herself anymore


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 7, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> To SakuraLover16 You say it was at the beginning of the series Let me show you the reality ... Here is your link and note that this interview was in 2017...Look at the third picture it appears there


No, he was talking about how at the beginning of the series she was just a side character like Kiba.


Uchiha11 said:


> Because it is true he said several times that naruhina will be together from the beginning and you talk a lot of nonsense without any basis... I bring you facts


Yes, he decided they would be together at the very beginning but he used Sakura as part of the love triangle. I don't know what you are reading but I never said or made anything up about Naruhina.


Uchiha11 said:


> I don't quite remember this part are you talking about with the chakra rods?
> Yes.
> I'm talking about the war a bit before Madara seals the tailed beasts Into gedo statue


I may have to read that chapter to get a feel for what you are talking about.


Uchiha11 said:


> I generally say that any version of Sakura does not come close to any versions of sasuke


You would generally be wrong for coming to that conclusion


Uchiha11 said:


> And besides in the war, Sasuke did much more than Sakura did


I don't doubt that her role was healing the alliance not combat.


Uchiha11 said:


> And I read some comment that you wrote that you said that Sakura could make it a bit harder for EMS Sasuke ... you're joking right because it's one of the funniest meme i ever hear


I said he would defeat her but she would give him a little bit of trouble I don't see what's funny and I ever said a meme.


Uchiha11 said:


> If it makes you happy to think that...but the most fans will tell you that sakura on the level of high jounin level before the war and in the end she's on low kage level


Create a thread asking the battle dome what level is Sakura and be prepared for a rude awakening and the majority that you speak of saying she is in fact no lower than mid kage.


Uchiha11 said:


> Now the level of Sasuke's powers before Sasuke left the village he was at the level of high chunin level and
> sasuke curse mark level 2 At the level of low jounin level and after he practiced with orochimaru two and a half years he was already at the level of high jounin level And when he fought against itachi he was close to mid kage level And when he started ms he was already at the level of high kage level And EMS Sasuke at the level of very high kage level and sasuke ems rinnegan is on the level of low god level
> and in naruto the last sasuke was at the mid god level and adult sasuke is on high god level


Uhhhh yeah I'm not going to comment on this....


Uchiha11 said:


> and kid sakura 12 years old she's the level of low chunin level and after she traning with tsunade after 2 years she is on the level of high jounin level and at the end of the war she is on a level of low kage level and in naruto the last she on the mid kage level and adult sakura level of very high kage level adult sakura she's at the level of EMS sasuke 17 years old she can not beat ems rinnegan sasuke 18 years old


She was a genin at 12, Jonin around 15, when she unlocked her seal at 17 in the middle of the war she became a mid kage level because all her stats seemed to have been significantly boosted, adult Sakura is either a high mid kage or a low high Kage at the end of the series


Uchiha11 said:


> I doubt she can deal with susanoo level one but against perfect susanoo and even if she give him her strongest punch he will barely move but susanoo has absolute defense so you know he can also dodge and defend and block her fists
> I say she can and the proof will be provided when I put the scans up....
> And besides there is no shinobi that can deal with susanoo apart from naruto kurama mode




Were you saying?


Uchiha11 said:


> She did not forget that Sasuke was immune she did not know he was immune and besides you have no way of knowing that there was not the seal on her forehead she might have turned it off as Sasuke turned off the sharingan


Actually, I do the seal doesn't form unless it is completed which she did not do until the war arc now I know you don't know what you are talking about.


Uchiha11 said:


> When Sakura fought against Sasori if no old chiyo Sakura was already dead half way and Sakura could summon katsuyu but Sasuke will summon manda But Sasuke's fire style is supposed to hurt Sakura in the air but she avoided but Sasuke's fire style was not really meant to hurt Sakura Sasuke would make her think it was supposed to hit her and then the atmosphere would get hot and even if Sasuke would direct the fire style to the sky and Sakura would notice She has no idea about kirin


Sakura was not halfway dead as you state they each played a major role in that battle and would be dead if not for each other. Not if he magically missed all of his fire jutsu and plus she would be like he could never miss with precog... She isn't stupid the characters have knowledge on each other it's on the first page of this thread.


Uchiha11 said:


> So in case you forgot Sasuke very well at taijutsu...And if Sakura summons katsuyu sasuke will summons manda
> And the acid of katsuyu


Katsuyu counters Manda that's apart of the three-way deadlock. Sasuke excels in kenjutsu he only uses a sword in battle it is not taijutsu.


Uchiha11 said:


> you're wrong amaterasu burns all that sharingan's looks and it's very fast it's less than a second And I doubt if katsuyu can wake Sakura from sasuke's genjutsu the genjutsu of Sasuke is very powerful and the sharingan makes it much more powerful Do not forget that Sasuke is an uchiha.


Amaterasu has a five-meter range and Amateratsu does not burn instantly Sakura from the last was able to break out of a genjutsu so powerful that even Naruto couldn't come out of it. Plus Katsuyu can be used in the partner method.


Uchiha11 said:


> And healing in the middle of the battle is very difficult and the healing abilities of Sakura are less good than Tsunade and how exactly she will heal if she continues to be severely injured and she will be mortally wounded And if she runs out of chakra she will not be able to use medical ninjutsu And she will not heal from the arrow of susanoo because she will already be on the verge of death and Sasuke will also burn Sakura and katsuyu with the amaterasu I am aware of the abilities of byakugou no jutsu but even if she can heal herself if she is injured again in the same battle what she will use again by byakugou no jutsu it endangers her life and it kills her cells she will die at the end of the risk of this jutsu And even if you heal it is not completely when tsunade used this jutsu against madara true she managed to heal herself but she weakened and left some damage


Sakura can heal without stopping as long as Byakugou is active in fact forget it go on Narutowiki and read her abilities I refuse to explain it and waste more time.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 7, 2018)

1.No, he was talking about how at the beginning of the series she was just a side character like Kiba...I'm in Doubt

2.You would generally be wrong for coming to that conclusion
Ridiculous
I'm not wrong about this as the majority is not wrong about it You're the only one who's wrong here

3. I don't doubt that her role was healing the alliance not combat
Even if she had fought she would not have done anything Not only because she is useless

4. I said he would defeat her but she would give him a little bit of trouble I don't see what's funny and I ever said a meme

5. you didn't say a meme you created a meme

6. Create a thread asking the battle dome what level is Sakura and be prepared for a rude awakening and the majority that you speak of saying she is in fact no lower than mid kage.

7. I doubt it

8. She was a genin at 12, Jonin around 15, when she unlocked her seal at 17 in the middle of the war she became a mid kage level because all her stats seemed to have been significantly boosted, adult Sakura is either a high mid kage or a low high Kage at the end of the series...
Sakura at the end of the war low kage level in naruto the last she's mid kage level and adult sakura she's very high kage level she's at the level of sasuke EMS 17 years old but she's not on the level of ems rinnegan sasuke 18 years old

9. Do not forget it was edo tensei madara so that way it was not the real power of susanoo level 1

10. Even if the seal is unable to beat ms sasuke so it does not matter

11. Sakura was not halfway dead as you state they each played a major role in that battle and would be dead if not for each other. Not if he magically missed all of his fire jutsu and plus she would be like he could never miss with precog... She isn't stupid the characters have knowledge on each other it's on the first page of this thread.

12. How much nonsense you talking ...He will direct the fire style to the sky And he will make her think that the fire style is aimed at her he can use genjutsu to make her think it and then katsuyu wake up the sakura from sasuke genjutsu...But then it's too late because kirin is ready and it's impossible to avoid such an attack from the lightning dragon that is faster than the speed of sound Which means sure death

13. It is true that Sasuke uses sword and uses kenjutsu but he also skilled at taijutsu and is quite good at it


14. Amaterasu has a five-meter range and Amateratsu does not burn instantly Sakura from the last was able to break out of a genjutsu so powerful that even Naruto couldn't come out of it. Plus Katsuyu can be used in the partner method.

15. Oh my God how much nonsense you're talking about from where you invented it that Amaterasu has a five-meter range And it does not matter because in the end Amaterasu will burn it she has no chance against jutsu at such a level

16. Sakura can heal without stopping as long as Byakugou is active in fact forget it go on Narutowiki and read her abilities I refuse to explain it and waste more time...
Sakura can heal without stopping until she destroys all of her cells and if she runs out of chakra then she will no longer be able to use medical ninjutsu or else she will continue to be critically injured by such injuries that it will take her time to heal and Sasuke will not sit on the side until she heals them To injure her more and more, and even more severe injuries that would take her a long time to heal like that or that way she would die in the end

17. Listen if it makes you feel good that Sakura has a chance against ms Sasuke So believe it the major know that she has no chance against ms Sasuke and I'm part of the major It does not matter to all of us if minor like you think else It's unrealistic You did not understand the characters The differences in power levels between the characters And to talk to you takes off my IQ and at this rate I'll lose all my IQ Let's agree not to agree


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 7, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> 1.No, he was talking about how at the beginning of the series she was just a side character like Kiba...I'm in Doubt
> 
> 2.You would generally be wrong for coming to that conclusion
> Ridiculous
> ...


You know what I'm done talk with someone else I have wasted too much time already. I can't repeat anything anymore please say nothing else to me because I am finding it extremely hard not to be rude to someone who continues to act the way you do. Anyways I hope you enjoy your stay at the forums bye bye


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 9, 2018)

The percentage continues to rise in favor of Sasuke to rise but Sakura's percentages continue to fall Lol !!!! But adult sakura wins the ms sasuke 16 years old but is worth the power of sasuke ems 17 years old but she loses to sasuke EMS rinnagen 18 years old


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> The percentage continues to rise in favor of Sasuke to rise but Sakura's percentages continue to fall Lol !!!! But adult sakura wins the ms sasuke 16 years old but is worth the power of sasuke ems 17 years old but she loses to sasuke EMS rinnagen 18 years old


I have no idea what you mean by that


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 10, 2018)

To SakuraLover16... I already told you what I think of unrealistic people like you who have no idea of nothing and the peak was that you said that the raikage would have finished Sasuke if gaara had not intervened and how he would have just fought with one leg and one arm and Sasuke could have avoided the kick with his sharingan and you said sasuke is not holding back even though he did not use susanoo only after that he used susanoo which means he did hold back and in short ms sasuke is much stronger and much more powerful than your sakura which you compare only proves that you have no idea of the series and that you do not have Knowledge of the series and that you have no idea of the other characters except Sakura and the differences in power levels between the characters and that is now I finish this argument simply You keep on responding to me even though I did not talk to you this time so I decided to write down the other things I wanted to forget to tell you to end this argument forever and the thing that amazed me the most is that you're comparing a bath to a shower here. I already knew you were not 100% You have some problems with the series. All I'm talking about is just about the series, I emphasize... I know I keep repeating myself and what we talked about is because you did not give me satisfactory answers so I decided to say everything I wanted in one post to end this debate


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 10, 2018)

to SakuraLover16... The percentage continues to rise in favor of Sasuke to rise but Sakura's percentages continue to fall Lol !!!! But adult sakura wins the ms sasuke 16 years old but is worth the power of sasuke ems 17 years old but she loses to sasuke EMS rinnagen 18 years old... you said you have no idea what i mean by that so i tell you what i mean by that... And on the previous post you told me you ask what I meant ... I meant that % of ems sasuke against Sakura continue to rise and adult sakura defeats ms sasuke 16 years old with slight difficulty and adult sakura 32 years old which  she almost equals to 17 years old EMS Sasuke She loses to 18 years old ems rinnegan sasuke... And of course she loses to EMS Sasuke rinnagen 19 20 years old and of course that she is losing to EMS Rinnegan Sasuke 32 years old


----------



## Uchiha11 (Sep 10, 2018)

And how could I forget that you said that Sakura could face against susanoo the hand of the susanoo and sasuke's ribcage susanoo and sasuke's incomplete susanoo and against sasuke's incomplete susanoo's She would almost surely die and against complete susanoo she's dead for sure Sasuke does not even have the final susanoo and the final susanoo version ems and of course he does not have the perfect susanoo to kill Sakura ... have a good day


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 10, 2018)

@Uchiha11 
Yeah I'm done here I can't waste any more time with this argument no one is even paying us any mind anyways feel free to live in the little world you have created I wish you the best. Goodbye.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Sep 10, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> @Uchiha11
> Yeah I'm done here I can't waste any more time with this argument no one is even paying us any mind anyways feel free to live in the little world you have created I wish you the best. Goodbye.


This is so passive-aggressive, I am not sure whether you're mad or being nice.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> This is so passive-aggressive, I am not sure whether you're mad or being nice.


I'm confused give me a definition. I don't even know if I was being mean or nice


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 10, 2018)

Lol this actually made it to 8 pages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Lol this actually made it to 8 pages.


I know..... ;-;


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 8, 2018)

42 votes to fucking 4 

Less than 1/10th of the NBD thinks Sakura can beat EMS Sasuke

A little of my faith in us has been restored ladies and gentlemen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 8, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> 42 votes to fucking 4
> 
> Less than 1/10th of the NBD thinks Sakura can beat EMS Sasuke
> 
> A little of my faith in us has been restored ladies and gentlemen


We may all be a bunch of trolls most of the time, but we've got our common sense about us when uniting against a common enemy (Sakura wank).


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2018)

I never wanked her....


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

sad this was even a thing, let's you see just what type of posters this place attracts now.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 8, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I never wanked her....


You just have an obvious infatuation with her. You're not Speedy.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Oct 11, 2018)

to SakuraLover16 I created a world if you have already created a world with your own stupidity and this is my last message to you when I remember the example you gave me on the shower It 's true that in the shower Some prefer this and others prefer this in the shower The majority is not right because here is a matter of opinion but this is the most And dumbest I ever heard I'm sorry I'm telling you this but when I try to imagine a battle between ms sasuke and sakura I realize how dumb it is... you're the dumbest person I ever got to talk to him the unrealistic I'm sorry I'm telling you this but this is the reality is like the reality that any form of sasuke is way stronger than sakura and as the reality that most know sasuke is way more powerful than sakura A little bit of logic If you were right, at least some of the majority was on your side but you deliberately gave a stupid example to be comfortable because this example shows that you are wrong And this example also shows how dumb you are An example should be logical!! And why does the majority say Sasuke is stronger than Sakura because that's true!!! Because it is reality and the majority unlike you is realistic and logical and unlike you... be happy with your lies and nonsense you tell yourself if it does make you feels good I would suggest you to go to the. the guinness book of world records you would definitely win first place and you'll be listed as the dumbest woman in history
Goodbye!!!!


----------



## Uchiha11 (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh  Actually, from what I've noticed, you have a few competitors here it may be interesting It's kind of fun  Wonder who will win in the end Wonder who will win at the end of the guinness book of world records As the dumbest woman in history  It's a bit strange that Those who think here that Sakura is stronger than Sasuke they are women Something to think about...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 11, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> Oh  Actually, from what I've noticed, you have a few competitors here it may be interesting It's kind of fun  Wonder who will win in the end Wonder who will win at the end of the guinness book of world records As the dumbest woman in history  It's a bit strange that Those who think here that Sakura is stronger than Sasuke they are women Something to think about...


First of before you try to call me out for being stupid learn how to write a decent sentence. Second I am not a woman not that it should matter anyways because it has no bearing on my opinion whatsoever. It is more unbelievable that you believe Sakura loses to every version of Sasuke I also have never said anything extremely unbelievable. I have a request keep your stupidity to yourself you misogynistic pig. Goodbye!!! I hope to never see you again!!!


----------



## Uchiha11 (Oct 12, 2018)

It's unbelievable that I think any form of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura? you just can not get it for some reason I was still fine with you but if we say on YouTube you would write your nonsense then you would get very humiliated and besides what you say it is unbelievable like you think that not every form of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura A lot of fans at least 90% if no more say that any forms of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura sasuke can get away from all her attacks with his sharingan even though he is not Need to and byakugou no jutsu this healing technique does not strengthen her and Sasuke also has the susanoo and more like i said before that if you were right then at least part of the majority was with you but only the minority with you and that says evrything everyone who does not know dance says floor curve is right and the majority I'm the one who came to bring you back to reality and I'm coming to show you the truth that 90% of the fans already know but you say things that are not as logical as you said it is incredible that i think that any form of sasuke is way more stronger than sakura You told me that even though it's unbelievable That I think any forms of sasuke are way more powerful than sakura and I'll tell you what unbelievable is that you did not understand the series and how dumb the things you're saying and that you say unrealistic and illogical things like the one that Sakura can defeat the ms sasuke because it does not match the series the plot and the differences in levels between Sasuke and Sakura and Sasuke fighting abilities are much higher than Sakura's as if you created your own anime It's like talking to a wall But when you react to me I have to respond That's my law


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 12, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> you just can not get it for some reason I was still fine with you but if we say on YouTube you would write your nonsense then you would get very humiliated and besides what you say it is unbelievable like you think that not every form of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura A lot of fans at least 90% if no more say that any forms of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura



Your run on sentences are just appalling. Oh yeah it's truly unbelievable that I don't believe Sasuke is invincible maybe I should stop sharing my opinion on a forum where opinions are posted. Also I have provided reasoning on why I think the way I do. Nonsense.....that's all I see when I read your posts.



Uchiha11 said:


> sasuke can get away from all her attacks with his sharingan even though he is not Need to and byakugou no jutsu this healing technique does not strengthen her and Sasuke also has the susanoo and more like i said before that if you were right then at least part of the majority was with you but only the minority with you and that says evrything everyone who does not know dance says floor curve is right and the majority I'm the one who came to bring you back to reality and I'm coming to show you the truth that 90% of the fans already know but you say things that are not as logical as you said it is incredible that i think that any form of sasuke is way more stronger than sakura



You yourself are being illogical while I am a  bit biased because she is my favorite character I also compare abilities and do not limit myself to one way of thinking unlike you there are plenty of matchups that Sakura cannot overcome however I do believe she can beat MS Sasuke with extreme difficulty that isn't being delusional or unrealistic I have even said any higher version she loses to.



Uchiha11 said:


> You told me that even though it's unbelievable That I think any forms of sasuke are way more powerful than sakura and I'll tell you what unbelievable is that you did not understand the series and how dumb the things you're saying and that you say unrealistic and illogical things like the one that Sakura can defeat the ms sasuke because it does not match the series the plot and the differences in levels between Sasuke and Sakura and Sasuke fighting abilities are much higher than Sakura's as if you created your own anime It's like talking to a wall But when you react to me I have to respond That's my law



From what I can see you take all of your feats from anine some of which is considered "filler" while I get much of my information from the manga and databooks I look deeper than the big colorful explosions. You go out of your way to insults me in all of your posts so you shouldn't be surprised if I come back and say something else. This whole time you have mainly tried to make attacks on my personal character I don't mind explaining my points. I'm trying my hardest not.to put you on ignore and just forget your existence but everyone deserves to be heard. However if you think your form of "debating" will get you far on this forum don't count on it. The other posters will eat you alive and some don't even mind how they come off.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 12, 2018)

Tfw a thread about EMS Sasuke vs Sakura gets 9 goddamn pages of replies 

When Killer Bee fight and Hebi Sasuke are more than enough to take Sakura out...The former of which can literally oneshot her whenever he feels the need to use MS


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 12, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Tfw a thread about EMS Sasuke vs Sakura gets 9 goddamn pages of replies
> 
> When Killer Bee fight and Hebi Sasuke are more than enough to take Sakura out...The former of which can literally oneshot her whenever he feels the need to use MS


Replies were mainly insults it wasnt really about EMS he feels that any version of Sasuke defeats Sakura I disagreed that's where most of it stemmed from.


----------



## Senzumaki (Oct 12, 2018)

These threads are annoying because people constantly downplay obvious feats by Sakura

I only see 2 issues for Sakura and that is ama/genjustu. But from reaction speed displayed in the manga she should be able to react to it.

Genjustu can be countered by katsuyu and having a mini clone in her clothing to tap her out of it. Plus sakura has a very strong resistance towards it. 

It can go either way on a good day. Saauke has a upper hand here


----------



## Mawt (Oct 12, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> I only see 2 issues for Sakura and that is ama/genjustu.


And Susano'o.



Senzumaki said:


> But from reaction speed displayed in the manga she should be able to react to it.


Show me a feat implying she's fast enough to react to Ama. 

And even if she could, what's her answer if Sasuke decides to defend himself with Ama?



Senzumaki said:


> It can go either way on a good day.


No.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Tfw a thread about EMS Sasuke vs Sakura gets 9 goddamn pages of replies



Shit is sad  the arguments that were made in here do give you a laugh though .


----------



## Mawt (Oct 13, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Shit is sad  the arguments that were made in here do give you a laugh though .


More importantly, why was this thread revived?


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 13, 2018)

Itachiisinvincible said:


> More importantly, why was this thread revived?



Damn this thread  was made a little after summer ended  time truly does fly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 13, 2018)

Itachiisinvincible said:


> More importantly, why was this thread revived?


The guy came back and insulted me once again so I pretty much stooped to his level sadly.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 13, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> It's unbelievable that I think any form of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura? you just can not get it for some reason I was still fine with you but if we say on YouTube you would write your nonsense then you would get very humiliated and besides what you say it is unbelievable like you think that not every form of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura A lot of fans at least 90% if no more say that any forms of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura sasuke can get away from all her attacks with his sharingan even though he is not Need to and byakugou no jutsu this healing technique does not strengthen her and Sasuke also has the susanoo and more like i said before that if you were right then at least part of the majority was with you but only the minority with you and that says evrything everyone who does not know dance says floor curve is right and the majority I'm the one who came to bring you back to reality and I'm coming to show you the truth that 90% of the fans already know but you say things that are not as logical as you said it is incredible that i think that any form of sasuke is way more stronger than sakura You told me that even though it's unbelievable That I think any forms of sasuke are way more powerful than sakura and I'll tell you what unbelievable is that you did not understand the series and how dumb the things you're saying and that you say unrealistic and illogical things like the one that Sakura can defeat the ms sasuke because it does not match the series the plot and the differences in levels between Sasuke and Sakura and Sasuke fighting abilities are much higher than Sakura's as if you created your own anime It's like talking to a wall But when you react to me I have to respond That's my law



Lets not great crazy War Arc Sakura can beat Sasuke up until the pont he unlocks Amaterasu.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 13, 2018)

Look I think Sakura is bad character who is weak as fuck...but I got respect @SakuraLover16 for fighting for their fav against what they know is going to be a massive amount of hate and not resorting to personal insults even while getting ganged up on. The character I have no respect for, the poster though deserves some.


----------



## Mawt (Oct 13, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Look I think Sakura is bad character who is weak as fuck


Bad character? Sure. Weak? How?


----------



## Senzumaki (Oct 15, 2018)

Itachiisinvincible said:


> And Susano'o.



Absolutely does nothing

A punch powered by the byakugou is blasting it right open.

If he stays in it, it will only waste his chakra reserves




> Show me a feat implying she's fast enough to react to Ama.
> 
> And even if she could, what's her answer if Sasuke decides to defend himself with Ama?



They have been mentioned in this thread already. Yall just choose  to ignore them because it benefits sakura and completely throw away most of yall inaccurate arguments about her not being fast enough or ReAcTioN!!!!÷ skills aren't that great in every god damn thread.

Her reacting properly and evading Kaguya chakra hands is extremely impressive given naruto stated how fast they are. And we all know how fast Naruto is and his reactions skills are top tier

Sakura literally having a ocean of acid about to drop on top of her head out of nowhere and she reacted fast enough to save obito and not get any acid on him but she got a small splash on her.

And she can always increase her foot speed by a lot with the byakugou.

I doubt Sakura is unable to not react when her her reaction/speed feats are just as good as Hebi Sasuke overall who also evaded it.

Yall act like that shit is FTG speed. It is fast for ninjas like temari, hinata and etc. But people like Sakura, Gai, Lee, kakashi aren't getting hit by it period. It has only been displayed to blitz fodder ninja. Ay got it on him because of his own stupidity 

If he defends himself with it? Use common logic and not get close to him lol



> No.



You can beleive what you want. Sasuke is not that huge of a threat that will solo sakura with with ease or mild difficulties. If anyone is winning it is High diff

It just shows how naturally gifted sakura is as a ninja without the need of hand me downs from others to be where she's at. Sasuke can't relate.


----------



## Mawt (Oct 15, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> Absolutely does nothing
> 
> *A punch powered by the byakugou is blasting it right open. *
> 
> If he stays in it, it will only waste his chakra reserves


No. Tsunade was only able to partially destroy Madara's V1 Susano'o. No matter how you put it, Sakura is not blasting through Sasuke's V4 Susano'o.

EMS allows him to spam his MS abilities.. Chakra reserves are no issue..



Senzumaki said:


> They have been mentioned in this thread already. Yall just choose to ignore them because it benefits sakura and completely throw away most of yall inaccurate arguments about her not being fast enough or ReAcTioN!!!!÷ skills aren't that great in every god damn thread.


I actually haven't read this thread. I remember seeing it a while back. Because it was revived, I decided to check it. However, I didn't bother reading the 9 pages of text.



Senzumaki said:


> Her reacting properly and evading Kaguya chakra hands is extremely impressive given naruto stated how fast they are. And we all know how fast Naruto is and his reactions skills are top tier


Leaving out the part where she was almost caught and had to be saved by Kakashi's Susano'o. 

And she never evaded the Chakra Arms either. They hadn't even reached her by that point.



Senzumaki said:


> Sakura literally having a ocean of acid about to drop on top of her head out of nowhere and she reacted fast enough to save obito and not get any acid on him but she got a small splash on her.


Cool. How does this show she can react to Amaterasu? 



Senzumaki said:


> And she can always increase her foot speed by a lot with the byakugou.


Okay, but she still can't react to Amaterasu. 

And even if we make the argument she could, it doesn't matter because she has no way of hitting Sasuke if he just decides to cover himself in the black flames, or if he decides to set the entire battlefield on fire. No matter how you put it, Sakura will eventually get caught and burn to death.



Senzumaki said:


> I doubt Sakura is unable to not react when her her reaction/speed feats are just as good as Hebi Sasuke overall who also evaded it.


"Just as good" implies you think Hebi Sasuke is fast enough to dodge Kaguya's Chakra Arms, which is laughable. 

And what makes this even more laughable is the fact you mention Hebi Sasuke evading Amaterasu (you know he was caught in the end, by the way, right?) even though he didn't evade it at all. What he outsped for a small amount of time was Itachi performing a 360 degree turn, not Amaterasu's actual speed. 

If V2 A4 only dodged Amaterasu by a foot away, Hebi Sasuke is not dodging it in a million years.



Senzumaki said:


> You can Beleive what you want. Sasuke is not that huge of a threat that will solo sakura with with ease or mild difficulties. If anyone is winning it is High diff
> 
> It just shows how naturally gifted sakura is as a ninja without the need of hand me down from to be where she's at. Sasuke can't relate


Sasuke's a tier or two ahead *and *hard counters her with Amaterasu. 

So yes, it's a stomp in Sasuke's favor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 15, 2018)

Itachiisinvincible said:


> No. Tsunade was only able to partially destroy Madara's V1 Susano'o.



Wasn't that after receiving an hit from the raikage as well?


----------



## Senzumaki (Oct 15, 2018)

Itachiisinvincible said:


> No. Tsunade was only able to partially destroy Madara's V1 Susano'o. No matter how you put it, Sakura is not blasting through Sasuke's V4 Susano'o.



The chakra reserves that were compared to the tailed beast amplifying a punch ten fold is blasting it with one or 2 hits. Sakura was literally destroying the tailed beast cloak constiently with one punch but made it seem like she wasn't doing anything by simultaneously healing it. And she was doing that with normal strikes with normal chakra she didn't include the byakugou in the equation. You are extremely underrating the power that punch has combined with the byakugou.

A basic punch decimated the battefield






> EMS allows him to spam his MS abilities.. Chakra reserves are no issue..



Without blindness and negative effects. Chakra is still needed and sasuke isn't known for his reserves. Sakura can outlast if she wanted to and wear him out





> Leaving out the part where she was almost caught and had to be saved by Kakashi's Susano'o.
> 
> And she never evaded the Chakra Arms either. They hadn't even reached her by that point.



It doesn't matter if she needed to be or not. The point still remains

It literally was right in her damn face and she reacted to backed up and started running. Someone literally already debunk this argument a few pages ago.

I'm not debating this. It literally is a significant reaction/speed feat regardless if she wasn't able to fully escape it. She REACTED TO SOMETHING THAT WAS STATED TO BE TOO FAST BY NARUTO. like wtf more do y'all want. The debate is on reaction speed not maintaing foot speed with the thing she reacted to. She reacted which benefits her in her reaction to Ama point blank.



> Cool. How does this show she can react to Amaterasu?
> 
> 
> Okay, but she still can't react to Amaterasu.



Next



> And even if we make the argument she could, it doesn't matter because she has no way of hitting Sasuke if he just decides to cover himself in the black flames, or if he decides to set the entire battlefield on fire. No matter how you put it, Sakura will eventually get caught and burn to death.



You honestly believe sakura is stupid like Ay. It doesn't matter if he covers himself in it. Why would sakura go near him? The battlefield? Move away like what???

If this turns a into who ever outlast who sakura is winning




> "Just as good" implies you think Hebi Sasuke is fast enough to dodge Kaguya's Chakra Arms, which is laughable.
> 
> And what makes this even more laughable is the fact you mention Hebi Sasuke evading Amaterasu (you know he was caught in the end, by the way, right?) even though he didn't evade it at all. What he outsped for a small amount of time was Itachi performing a 360 degree turn, not Amaterasu's actual speed.



So you admit sakura dodged the arm or are you talking in circles. I'm talking about foot speed included. Reactions =/= foot speed

And you do realize sakura can collapse the environment around her and cause huge amounts of shards coming out the ground in a 360 degree with single kick to the floor or punch. Those by themselves will stop the flames from reaching her if he chooses to make the flames follow her



> If V2 A4 only dodged Amaterasu by a foot away, Hebi Sasuke is not dodging it in a million years.



Dodging it from a foot or a mile means nothing in a irrational battle scenario. He didn't care about being cautious or not. This is the same man who dived into the flames because of anger pls. just as good means equal to or better. Sakura feats are just as good as sasuke meaning overall speed wise she can do everything +

The fact still remains he reacted to it. He didn't escape because he had no reliable techniques. Sakura does.




> Sasuke's a tier or two ahead *and *hard counters her with Amaterasu.
> 
> So yes, it's a stomp in Sasuke's favor.



Sasuke isn't a tier ahead of nothing before the hand me downs. They both have their own strengths. Just because sasuke has a flashy long range arsenal doesn't discredit sakura or what she can do.

Like I said again Ama ain't doing nothing but getting dodged the way sakura dodge naruto attempts of flirting. You can agree or disagree.

A stomp as in sasuke stomp his feet because he can't BiLtz with Ama or a stomp as in another temper tantrum about the uchiha clan honour?



Untill y'all show me ama being faster than FTG or blitzing people other than fodder y'all can miss me with that entire bullshit. Ignoring  context in actual manga feats just because it is Sakura is tired

A tired sasuke reacted to it with ease who speed feats aren't as impressive next to Adult Sakura/WA Sakura. Blocking it isn't the debate here because sakura can unlike sasuke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mori Jin (Oct 15, 2018)

92.5% , that's a relief. EMS sasuke slaughters her easily.


----------



## Senzumaki (Oct 15, 2018)

Mori Jin said:


> 92.5% , that's a relief. EMS sasuke slaughters her easily.



92.5% also won't think outside of their hate towards a particular just to fit their narrative while also ignoring obvious feats

He slaughters hinata in a fight yes but against sakura yea no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mori Jin (Oct 15, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> 92.5% also won't think outside of their hate towards a particular just to fit their narrative while also ignoring obvious feats
> 
> He slaughters hinata in a fight yes but against sakura yea no



Nah, not hate just facts. Her feats ain't doing nothing here. 

He slaughters them both try again.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 15, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> 92.5% also won't think outside of their hate towards a particular just to fit their narrative while also ignoring obvious feats
> 
> He slaughters hinata in a fight yes but against sakura yea no


Just so we're clear, you think:



All hate Sakura?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 15, 2018)

I never voted lol


----------



## Mawt (Oct 15, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> The chakra reserves that were compared to the tailed beast amplifying a punch ten fold is blasting it with one or 2 hits. Sakura was literally destroying the tailed beast cloak constiently with one punch but made it seem like she wasn't doing anything by simultaneously healing it. And she was doing that with normal strikes with normal chakra she didn't include the byakugou in the equation. You are extremely underrating the power that punch has combined with the byakugou.
> 
> A basic punch decimated the battefield


None of this matters at all. Tsunade, a fighter automatically comparable to Sakura, only partially broke Madara's V1 Susano'o, which is inferior to Sasuke's V4 Susano'o which can *also *be enveloped by Amaterasu. 



Senzumaki said:


> Without blindness and negative effects. Chakra is still needed and sasuke isn't known for his reserves. Sakura can outlast if she wanted to and wear him out


Blindness and ocular strain were the main negatives. Sasuke isn't known for Chakra, but he can use Susano'o for a long time. Sasuke spammed it for the fight against Kabuto. Nothing implies Sakura will be outlasting anybody, especially if she gets one-shotted by Amaterasu.



Senzumaki said:


> It doesn't matter if she needed to be or not. The point still remains
> 
> It literally was right in her damn face and she reacted to backed up and started running. Someone literally already debunk this argument a few pages ago.
> 
> I'm not debating this. It literally is a significant reaction/speed feat regardless if she wasn't able to fully escape it. She REACTED TO SOMETHING THAT WAS STATED TO BE TOO FAST BY NARUTO. like wtf more do y'all want. The debate is on reaction speed not maintaing foot speed with the thing she reacted to. She reacted which benefits her in her reaction to Ama point blank.


Yes, it does matter. That's like saying Kurotsuchi has God Tier reactions for reacting to one hit from Momoshiki, while ignoring that she got punked right after.

Even if you argue that feat was legitimate, it's an *outlier*. A Kage level opponent has no place dodging a God Tier's attacks, unless if you're arguing Sakura's >>>>>>>>>> BM Minato in speed/reactions.



Senzumaki said:


> You honestly believe sakura is stupid like Ay. It doesn't matter if he covers himself in it. *Why would sakura go near him?* The battlefield? Move away like what???


Because she needs to get close to land a punch.



Senzumaki said:


> So you admit sakura dodged the arm or are you talking in circles. I'm talking about foot speed included. Reactions =/= foot speed


I was talking from your perspective.



Senzumaki said:


> And you do realize sakura can collapse the environment around her and cause huge amounts of shards coming out the ground in a 360 degree with single kick to the floor or punch. Those by themselves will stop the flames from reaching her if he chooses to make the flames follow her


Sure, if she does it before Sasuke ignites the flames, although she'd have no way of knowing when he'd use Ama.

If he's already got the flames ignited, then no way.



Senzumaki said:


> Dodging it from a foot or a mile means nothing in a irrational battle scenario. He didn't care about being cautious or not. This is the same man who dived into the flames because of anger pls. just as good means equal to or better. Sakura feats are just as good as sasuke meaning overall speed wise she can do everything +


Firstly, A4 dodging Amaterasu =/= charging into it.

Secondly, Sakura's speed =/= Sasuke's. 

And the fact you even mention Hebi Sasuke in the same post as Kaguya's Chakra Arms in a speed topic is amusing.



Senzumaki said:


> The fact still remains he reacted to it. He didn't escape because he had no reliable techniques. Sakura does.


Sasuke has way more techniques than Sakura... 

He reacted to it by running around Itachi, and he was *caught* in the end. It didn't work out very well, now did it?

Now let's talk about Sasuke, who can *spam *the technique and *control *it.



Senzumaki said:


> Sasuke isn't a tier ahead of nothing before the hand me downs. They both have their own strengths. Just because sasuke has a flashy long range arsenal doesn't discredit sakura or what she can do.


It doesn't matter. He's still a tier or two ahead due to Amaterasu and Susano'o. And there's no denying it.



Senzumaki said:


> Like I said again Ama ain't doing nothing but getting dodged the way sakura dodge naruto attempts of flirting. You can agree or disagree.


I disagree. Because even if we give Sakura the benefit of the doubt, she'll get caught eventually due to Sasuke spamming it across the battlefield as Enton Magatama, similar to how he treated the White Zetsu. 



Senzumaki said:


> Untill y'all show me ama being faster than FTG


I don't need to, since I disagree with that statement considering FTG is instantaneous. Amaterasu is not.



Senzumaki said:


> Ignoring context in actual manga feats just because it is Sakura is tired


You not to stop putting words in my mouth. I don't dislike Sakura. I'm indifferent towards her. The reason I'm "denying" her speed feats is because they're outliers. Again, Sakura has no portrayal or hype putting her above even BM Minato, who was blitzed by Juubito, who is <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Kaguya. Is Sakura renowned for speed in the Boruto generation? No? Well, she should be if she's so much faster than Minato and can react to Kaguya..

Might as well start claiming Boruto's feat against Momoshiki isn't an outlier either with that logic.



Senzumaki said:


> A tired sasuke reacted to it with ease who speed feats aren't as impressive next to Adult Sakura/WA Sakura. Blocking it isn't the debate here because sakura can unlike sasuke


You don't see me going around saying that Waves Arc Sasuke has light speed reactions because of his feat against Haku...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Senzumaki (Oct 15, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> Just so we're clear, you think
> 
> All hate Sakura?



This forum and general naruto forum filled with men have a overall sexist and hateful thinking when it comes to sakura overall as a character. They discredit her power as a ninja because of their hate for her character. So yes overall hate and and bandwagon is the reason for the majority of replies in here. And I wasn't speaking in them specifically but overall



Itachiisinvincible said:


> None of this matters at all. Tsunade, a fighter automatically comparable to Sakura, only partially broke Madara's V1 Susano'o, which is inferior to Sasuke's V4 Susano'o which can *also *be enveloped by Amaterasu.
> 
> 
> Blindness and ocular strain were the main negatives. Sasuke isn't known for Chakra, but he can use Susano'o for a long time. Sasuke spammed it for the fight against Kabuto. Nothing implies Sakura will be outlasting anybody, especially if she gets one-shotted by Amaterasu.
> ...




This whole post includes ignoring manga facts twisting what I said and continuing on with this narrative that sakura can't react to something instantly coming at her at fast speed when she has already done so multiple times before. Lord Jesus I'm done debating at this. You and many more will continue to believe ama blitz and one shots. No matter what is brought up you will continue to beleive what you want. No where IN THE MANGA has ama has been shown to be so fast sakura couldn't react to it. It has only not been reacted to fodder ninja. Sasuke once again had no techniques to escape the flames sakura does which I pointed out and you ignored.

You're comparing tsunade to sakura when sakura strength has already been said to be greater. You also ignore the mass amount of Chakra the byakugou has. Having that tied into a punch is blasting it open with a couple of punch. This is if he wants to get close to her. Sakura isn't going to waste her time destroying V4 Susano if she doesn't have to. If he wants to hide in it to avoid getting crushed. He's only stalling this battle and like I said again if it comes down to outlasting who Sakura Wins.

He once again ONE SHOT a fodder once again. White Zetsu was one shot by HINATA aswell. Does he deserve a cookie for catching  Zetsu clones off gaurd and a weak samurai ninja? Like I said again y'all can never show feats or scans of it actually blitzing talented ninjas with keen reaction skills. Sakura was literally taught evasion was her #1 priority and learning her opponent's battle patterns. She has displayed great REACTION skills in the manga and you beleive she's getting one shot by ama that has only blitz weak ass opponents? K


Over hyping ama isn't doing anything once again because y'all can't BACK THEM WITH SCANS. The technique is great for ninjas like ino/Shikamaru/hinata

She literally knows about ama. The battle is manga knowledge she will know to not let her self off gaurd. And what is stopping her from summoning Katsuyu  and having her split herself in multiple small forms just anayalzing his every move from multiple directions and helping her secure her blind spots

Who said anything about being on BM Minato level. Lord Jesus they're only outliers to benefit yall argument to not acknowledging her reaction feats regardless of that she reacted to a pool of acid out of nowhere in a tired state
Acid was right in her damn fast and not only did she react to it but she got obito away from it scratch free.

"They're too fast" - Naruto said this and sasuke agreed. Both have great reaction skills

Hands are right in her damn face

She reacts and dodge them



This is only a outlier to people who hate the truth and avoid any logic regarding to sakura

Wtf does sakura not being known for speed/reaction skills have anything to due with her not having them? If I was the greatest cook on the planet I would hope I would be known for my cooking skills and not my jump rope skills.

Sakura is known for her Strength/Medical skills because thoes are two things she out class the majority of ninjas in  (99.9%) her speed/reactions are great but there are ninja who are faster and known for their speed. Just because your skills aren't praised by everyone dosen't mean you don't have them

Thoes are called hypboles in the manga. Just like kishi saying ama is as hot as the sun so of course you wouldn't say his speed is light speed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## genii96 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sasuke destroys her lol


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> *Location*: VOTE
> *Distance*: 30m
> *Knowledge*: Manga
> *Mindset*: IC to kill
> ...



why dont i have my NBD vets avatar? thats my only question


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> This forum and general naruto forum filled with men have a overall sexist and hateful thinking when it comes to sakura overall as a character. They discredit her power as a ninja because of their hate for her character. So yes overall hate and and bandwagon is the reason for the majority of replies in here. And I wasn't speaking in them specifically but overall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a discussion about a manga. why all the sexism talk and what not. fact is kishi himself the creator made sasuke look cool and gave him lots of moves. Sakura he turned her into a carbon copy of tsunade. why exactly do you expect people to not say enton 1 shots. when sakura has nothing in her arsenal to prevent that

ps: i am not referring about her ability to avoid amaterasu. As even if we go with your claim she can. Amaterasu is one of Enton techniques. avoiding it doesnt stop it or help her in the long run as he can simply wield it into a blade. 

she cant successfully kill him without exposing herself to enton as he can very easily cover susanoo in enton and that kills sakura. So its all good having 7 page debates but this thread is as silly as suggesting sasori is a threat to madara.


----------



## Uchiha11 (Oct 16, 2018)

to SakuraLover16 I do not have any interaction to fight with you I thought that if I curse you I'll have a little peace and you leave me alone so it probably will not happen this way So I'll end it in a new way Anime is a world Such a place for all of us If we are in a bad mood...we have 25 minutes to relax And enter into a wondrous world at least that's how I feel in anime but I think logically that Sakura with extreme difficulty can only defeat Sasuke with a regular sharingan but not the ms sasuke because there's nothing to do... ms sasuke is much stronger than Sakura it's clear to me that's clear to kishi and it It is clear to at least 90% of the fans like it is clear to at least 90% of Naruto fans that any forms of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura and sasuke abilities in any forms are unbelievable and if i imagine a battle between ms sasuke and sakura i see no chance that sakura can defeat ms sasuke ms sasuke has the amaterasu susanoo powerful genjutsu that affects sakura because it is uchiha clan and flame control and fire styles chidori kirin and lot more and i'm sorry Sakura has no chance against these jutsu and sakura also can not make it hard for ems sasuke and byakugou no jutsu is jutsu self healing no more than that and SakuraLover16 the things you say are irrational but if it makes you feel happy so think like that everything i said Is also directed at the others who said things that are not logical, but if you continue to respond, I will continue to respond. This is my law,... and I have no interaction to curse strangers


----------



## Uchiha11 (Oct 16, 2018)

oh and SakuraLover16 There is no need to get down on my English through reading and writing and improving English


----------



## Mawt (Oct 17, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> This whole post includes ignoring manga facts twisting what I said and continuing on with this narrative that sakura can't react to something instantly coming at her at fast speed when she has already done so multiple times before. Lord Jesus I'm done debating at this. You and many more will continue to believe ama blitz and one shots. No matter what is brought up you will continue to beleive what you want. No where IN THE MANGA has ama has been shown to be so fast sakura couldn't react to it. It has only not been reacted to fodder ninja. Sasuke once again had no techniques to escape the flames sakura does which I pointed out and you ignored.


I already said Sakura can counter Amaterasu using the counter you brought up. However, I said that it would only work if she did it before Amaterasu was activated. I'm not ignoring it. 

Again, Sakura's feat against Kaguya was an outlier at best. 



Senzumaki said:


> You're comparing tsunade to sakura when sakura strength has already been said to be greater. You also ignore the mass amount of Chakra the byakugou has. Having that tied into a punch is blasting it open with a couple of punch. This is if he wants to get close to her. Sakura isn't going to waste her time destroying V4 Susano if she doesn't have to. If he wants to hide in it to avoid getting crushed. He's only stalling this battle and like I said again if it comes down to outlasting who Sakura Wins.


I'm comparing Sakura to Tsunade because they are factually comparable. I never denied Sakura is stronger.

Using the point that Byakugou has a lot of Chakra is null because Tsunade, even with this extra Chakra, could only crack a small portion of Madara's V1 Susano'o.



Senzumaki said:


> He once again ONE SHOT a fodder once again. White Zetsu was one shot by HINATA aswell. Does he deserve a cookie for catching Zetsu clones off gaurd and a weak samurai ninja? Like I said again y'all can never show feats or scans of it actually blitzing talented ninjas with keen reaction skills. Sakura was literally taught evasion was her #1 priority and learning her opponent's battle patterns. She has displayed great REACTION skills in the manga and you beleive she's getting one shot by ama that has only blitz weak ass opponents? K


Yes, and I never denied the Zetsu were fodder.

I brought up the fight because it shows Sasuke is capable of spamming Amaterasu with little strain.



Senzumaki said:


> Over hyping ama isn't doing anything once again because y'all can't BACK THEM WITH SCANS. The technique is great for ninjas like ino/Shikamaru/hinata


I don't need to. We all agree that if Sakura gets hit, she's done for. The only thing to debate is if she gets hit or not, which we're debating.



Senzumaki said:


> She literally knows about ama. The battle is manga knowledge she will know to not let her self off gaurd. And what is stopping her from summoning Katsuyu and having her split herself in multiple small forms just anayalzing his every move from multiple directions and helping her secure her blind spots


I'm already aware of this. What I was asking was how Sakura would know exactly when Sasuke uses Amaterasu.

Using Katsuyu is a viable option, but what if Sasuke eliminates her with Aoda or Amaterasu?



Senzumaki said:


> Who said anything about being on BM Minato level. Lord Jesus they're only outliers to benefit yall argument to not acknowledging her reaction feats regardless of that she reacted to a pool of acid out of nowhere in a tired state
> Acid was right in her damn fast and not only did she react to it but she got obito away from it scratch free.


By saying Sakura can react to Kaguya, you're saying her reaction speeds >>>>>>>>>>>> BM Minato considering he couldn't react to an inferior God Tier. 

They're outliers because they defy common sense in the series. Tell me a single power up which would allow Sakura to react to a God Tier. And don't say Byakugou, because that's at best SM/MS levels as a power up.



Senzumaki said:


> This is only a outlier to people who hate the truth and avoid any logic regarding to sakura


I'm not avoiding logic. I'm using it. 

And I don't "hate the truth" either. If you can bring a legitimate feat of her reacting to something as fast as or faster than Amaterasu that isn't an obvious outlier, then we'll have a debate.



Senzumaki said:


> Wtf does sakura not being known for speed/reaction skills have anything to due with her not having them? If I was the greatest cook on the planet I would hope I would be known for my cooking skills and not my jump rope skills.


Because of the fact that she would naturally be known for speed, even if she wasn't a speedster. Having reactions >>>>>>>>>>>> BM Minato would casually put her at the level where she would get that praise. 

And she can have praise for multiple things at once. A3 was renowned for his speed, but he was renowned more for his physical resilience. This is one such example.



Senzumaki said:


> Thoes are called hypboles in the manga. Just like kishi saying ama is as hot as the sun so of course you wouldn't say his speed is light speed


But Haku uses the mirrors' reflections for his Jutsu. So it's only right he'd be light speed.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 17, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> This forum and general naruto forum filled with men have a overall sexist and hateful thinking when it comes to sakura overall as a character. They discredit her power as a ninja because of their hate for her character. So yes overall hate and and bandwagon is the reason for the majority of replies in here. And I wasn't speaking in them specifically but overall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sexist and hateful thinking". 
Nobody hates Sakura because she's a female. It's because she's a terribly written character who's the poster girl for character regression and who's relevance in higher level fights makes no sense tbh.

It's not "because it's Sakura", it's "because it doesn't make any sense". Go and say something absurd like "Zabuza beats MS Sasuke" and people will argue you down all the same and you know this.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 17, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> Absolutely does nothing
> 
> A punch powered by the byakugou is blasting it right open.


Oh boy...





Hows it feel to be that wrong?

Is this the kinda shit that sgotten this thread to 10 fucking pages? Just constant misinformation?

Whew


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 17, 2018)

Uchiha11 said:


> SakuraLover16 I do not have any interaction to fight with you


I had no intention to fight with you either but I did because insults we're thrown.


Uchiha11 said:


> thought that if I curse you I'll have a little peace and you leave me alone so it probably will not happen this way So I'll end it in a new way Anime is a world Such a place for all of us If we are in a bad mood...we have 25 minutes to relax And enter into a wondrous world at least that's how I feel in anime


Again I never started any of this and I was never aggressive until you were. I don't mind leaving you alone but throwing insults make things like that less likely



Uchiha11 said:


> but I think logically that Sakura with extreme difficulty can only defeat Sasuke with a regular sharingan but not the ms sasuke because there's nothing to do... ms sasuke is much stronger than Sakura it's clear to me that's clear to kishi and it It is clear to at least 90% of the fans like it is clear to at least 90% of Naruto fans that any forms of sasuke is way more powerful than sakura and sasuke abilities in any forms are unbelievable


It's fine if you believe that way but don't just assume that everyone else does either. If we all believed the same thing there would be no point in having a forum.


Uchiha11 said:


> and sakura i see no chance that sakura can defeat ms sasuke ms sasuke has the amaterasu susanoo powerful genjutsu that affects sakura because it is uchiha clan and flame control and fire styles chidori kirin and lot more and i'm sorry Sakura has no chance against these jutsu and sakura also can not make it hard for ems sasuke and byakugou no jutsu is jutsu self healing no more than that and


I'm fine that you believe that I just disagee. Nothing short of Amateratsu from MS Sasuke would kill her but she wouldn't die instantly and would cut off an arm or leg  if she is hit on her limns considering she can regrow all body parts.


Uchiha11 said:


> SakuraLover16 the things you say are irrational but if it makes you feel happy so think like that everything i said Is also directed at the others who said things that are not logical, but if you continue to respond, I will continue to respond. This is my law,... and I have no interaction to curse strangers


I could also say you thinking she loses to every version of Sasuke is irrational but it isn't really my place to do so because I don't know your way of thinking.


Uchiha11 said:


> oh and SakuraLover16 There is no need to get down on my English through reading and writing and improving English


I only insulted you because you did it to me no other reason. I apologize but I hope you have learned that insults should have no place in debates. Your opinion is yours just like I have mine.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh god why is this even a debate... Why was this even made a thread ? 


There are some people who are 10000% percent above sakura and there's nothing wrong with that too fucking  sasuke who's above like  95% of the people in the verse.. This whole thing screams stupid


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 17, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Oh god why is this even a debate... Why was this even made a thread ?
> 
> 
> There are some people who are 10000% percent above sakura and there's nothing wrong with that too fucking  sasuke who's above like  95% of the people in the verse.. This whole thing screams stupid


The thread wasn't really about EMS Sasuke


----------



## Buuhan (Oct 17, 2018)

It has reached 7 pages. I wonder how much longer it’ll go for.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 17, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> It has reached 7 pages. I wonder how much longer it’ll go for.



Shit shouldn't have got past 3 replies honestly.


----------



## Buuhan (Oct 17, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Shit shouldn't have got past 3 replies honestly.


Lmao indeed although I think there was an alterior purpose to this thread and a few like it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 18, 2018)

I feel like I'm being ignored lol


----------



## Buuhan (Oct 18, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I feel like I'm being ignored lol


Why?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 18, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Why?


I was saying most of the thread has nothing to do with EMS Sasuke it was mainly just back and forth.


----------



## Buuhan (Oct 18, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I was saying most of the thread has nothing to do with EMS Sasuke it was mainly just back and forth.


Yeah it was part of a larger section of threads. I Noticed what you said


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 18, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Yeah it was part of a larger section of threads. I Noticed what you said


It was a long drawn out fight......


----------



## Uchiha11 (Oct 21, 2018)

it's kinda fuuny that we argue about it while Sasuke and Sakura are husband and wife is marital violence


----------



## Uchiha11 (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm sorry Abcdjdj1234 I started it this argument started between me and SakuraLover16 and rolled on


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 21, 2018)

Just as you have your right to believe what you want go in peace salud


----------



## Uchiha11 (Nov 18, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Lets not great crazy War Arc Sakura can beat Sasuke up until the pont he unlocks Amaterasu.



You're so funny 
He does not need to use amaterasu to kill her and he does not have to be serious against her to kill her


----------



## Uchiha11 (Nov 18, 2018)

To SakuraLover16

When I imagine a battle between MS Sasuke and Sakura I understand how Sasuke slaughters her with his sword and with his susanoo and with his lightning style and with his fire style and with his inferno style and he burns her with amaterasu and more... and with many other abilities

Sakura can't defeat sasuke even with a ordinary sharingan Sasuke mortally wounds her so you expect her to Defeat ms sasuke with extreme difficulty like you said back then Sasuke with MS kills her for sure! But at least I do not give unreasonable examples like bath and shower It's personal preference It's not related to what we're talking I'm giving you logical facts and it's not just me that's the majority

But I want to know how you came to this thought so I ask you

So what Sakura can do against MS Sasuke? What could she do against Susanoo? What can she do against amaterasu? And much more of Sasuke Jutsu And what she can do against sasuke genjutsu, which is madly very fast and strong in an even more insane way?
And what can she do against amaterasu? Sasuke is on another league from Sakura
Sakura Can't do anything against Susanoo and Sasuke even without Sasanoo can kill her he only needs his sword and And he slaughters her

The powers and abilities of Sasuke's ms are at a completely different level from the abilities of Sakura's and to be honest. Sasuke's abilities at any age and all forms of Sasuke's are much stronger than Sakura's it's differences of heaven and earth


----------



## Uchiha11 (Nov 18, 2018)

People will you stop saying hate The minority here uses hatred to
 excuse because Sakura is weak from Sasuke The  majority bring logical facts but the minority use hatred as an excuse


----------

